# 07/08 Raw Discussion Thread - Welcome To Couples Come Wrestle With Me



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

I'm just here to see how they handle AJ's heel turn.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

So they're gonna feed Andrade and Vega to those two nerds why exactly?


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

Here for Truth, AJ and Joe.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

So Roman is actually going to be there to hype his match? :lol Yay, FINALLY lol.

But only one more week of cringey Becky & Seth shit hopefully!


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

RainmakerV2 said:


> So they're gonna feed Andrade and Vega to those two nerds why exactly?


Aren't many heel male female duos to choose from and they want Becky and Seth in a match, and Andrade and Vega aren't doing anything right now, so nobody will care about the loss anyway. Plus it's just an excuse to waste a bit of time on the show since it's 3 hours, and for them to be out by the ring "distracted" when Lacey and Corbin attack them for the heat.

Once you notice certain patterns on how they tend to book TV, whys become fairly obvious.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Elias will probably be the mystery partner


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

They started some positive momentum last week, let's see if that continues.

The mixed tag could be a fun match with Rollins and Andrade squaring off but given how little chemistry Rollins and Becky have based off last week, please let this be over after ER.

And good to see Rey back.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have not been following his status, but is there any chance at all the partner could be Kane?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Shaun_27 said:


> I have not been following his status, but is there any chance at all the partner could be Kane?


:woah :mj2

But there was a report the other day stating that he may be returning soon.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Shaun_27 said:


> I have not been following his status, but is there any chance at all the partner could be Kane?




Was just going to post this. Def gonna be Kane. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Andrade and Rollins on its own could be a very good match... sadly it also has Becky involved in it :lauren. Becky will tap out/pin Zelina (hopefully) that's gonna be the end of it.

Can't wait for Lashley/Strowman to not sold their injuries and get booked for ER

I expect that the Club are gonna pick up a win tomorrow night

And please, for the love of God, can you fucking put the IIconics on the show? I know that if they get booked at ER they will likely are gonna lose, but at least build them up a bit.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

So lemme get this straight. They have one of, of not THE best wrestlers in the world in CIEN. And instead of pushing him to the world championship, they think it best to job him to an untalented fucking hack and shitty meme girlfriend :fuckthis


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

So no Bayley/Alexa/Nikki on Raw?


----------



## bmack086 (Aug 21, 2015)

Donnie said:


> So lemme get this straight. They have one of, of not THE best wrestlers in the world in CIEN. And instead of pushing him to the world championship, they think it best to job him to an untalented fucking hack and shitty meme girlfriend :fuckthis


You obviously have disdain for Rollins, but I agree with you on Almas. With Zelina as his mouthpiece, just a ruthless, cerebral heel, he could be great. 

If only WWE had storytelling, you could have Almas go over Seth as a result of Corbin interfering. Let the heels then beat him down to end the show. Makes Seth look vulnerable going into the PPV. 

This gives Almas some momentum to demand a title shot down the road. Probably not at SummerSlam, because WWE has booked him well enough, yet. But play that as a storyline, also. Have him keep requesting a title shot, but he gets keeps getting looked over. 

I came up with that in 5 minutes and is better than anything we’ll see in WWE.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Looking forward to more Monday Night Cringe :eyeroll


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

Rollins and his husband squashing Andrade and Zelina is going to suck ass...


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Zelinalmas vs. Rollynch, yay! Kane or Bray returning would be cool.


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

The chapter continues with newly turned Heel AJ Styles should be the title for the Raw thread this week, Thank you.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Braun and Lashley CANNOT be on RAW or Extreme Rules after last week. If they show up in any shape or form, that moment becomes utterly meaningless and shows that they still can't book and write a television show. Heyman or not.

R-Truth and potential interest on AJ's heel turn aside, I'm not looking forward to this RAW. Nothing of any interest. Monday Night Cringe looks to be on the menu. :yawn


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Rollins and Lynch have literally no chemistry on-screen.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Looking forward to more Monday Night Cringe :eyeroll




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147688658973188102


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Mango13 said:


>





Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147688658973188102


So this was a recent house show? Pretty wholesome to be honest, Becky looks very happy.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147688658973188102


Can't even blame Vince for this, the talent have way more input on house shows.

I honestly think they are both all in on this garbage. 

As a Becky hater you should be happy she is killing her own career though :shrug



Strategize said:


> So this was a recent house show? Pretty wholesome to be honest, Becky looks very happy.


Does she not realise why she got over though? Surely she's not stupid. This is "lass kicker" geek Becky shit. Isn't she supposed to be a no-fucks-given type badass? I ain't seeing that these days. 

Her wrestling has been terrible since Mania too, although credit where it's due, she did a good job back packing Lacey Evans (WOAT) to a half decent match at Stomping Ground. I think she got a bit complacent after Mania though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> As a Becky hater you should be happy she is killing her own career though :shrug


Imagine going from one of the most over badass female characters we've ever seen to this cringey love struck shit :ha


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Imagine going from one of the most over badass female characters we've ever seen to this cringey love struck shit :ha


The destruction of her once great character has been a gradual thing. Royal Rumble was the night the wheels started to fall off. Having her GIVE UP and then hobbling her in the Rumble, which resulted in her limping around on crutches for what felt like YEARS. 

Looking back, that night did so much long term damage to her character. She has never been the same since.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147688658973188102


Lol, what the fuck?


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Imagine going from one of the most over badass female characters we've ever seen to this cringey love struck shit :ha


Except if you actually *watch* the show you'd know she hasn't suddenly stopped being a badass. This is what makes characters, well characters, they react differently depending on the situation they're in.

Anyone antagonistic, which, to her, is basically the entire roster except one = The Man, get the fuck out of my way you shit cunt gimmick.

Seth Rollins = Old goofy Becky gimmick, but also get the fuck out of my way you shit cunt if you try and stop me from murdering people gimmick.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1147688658973188102


----------



## BalorGOAT (Jul 7, 2019)

Mox Girl said:


> So Roman is actually going to be there to hype his match? :lol Yay, FINALLY lol.
> 
> But only one more week of cringey Becky & Seth shit hopefully!


You claim to be a Shield fan but I've noticed ever since Seth made those comments about Dean you've started to shit on him multiple times. 

I don't like the idea of Rollins doing a mixed fuckin tag match while he's the Universal champ, they can definitely do a lot better with him, but CMON you can't be calling the guy cringe all of a sudden. There is nothing cringe about him, he's just working a shit program and is doing a damn well job of making the most out of it. Stop hating on the dude because of his Dean comments.


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

SayWhatAgain! said:


> Does she not realise why she got over though? Surely she's not stupid. This is "lass kicker" geek Becky shit. Isn't she supposed to be a no-fucks-given type badass? I ain't seeing that these days.


Actually, correction, she was over before she became The Man. Otherwise her slapping Charlotte and becoming The Man wouldn't have received the pop it did.

And secondly, you seem to be implying that characters are/should be one dimensional, and that in every situation, they must respond and reply in a similar way. This is an absurd notion, especially because she's clearly been showing the same characteristics The Man always has. Such as pushing Seth aside when Lacey attacked her and beating Mike Kanellis in a mixed tag despite being a women, not giving a fuck about normal conventions.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

BalorGOAT said:


> You claim to be a Shield fan but I've noticed ever since Seth made those comments about Dean you've started to shit on him multiple times.
> 
> I don't like the idea of Rollins doing a mixed fuckin tag match while he's the Universal champ, they can definitely do a lot better with him, but CMON you can't be calling the guy cringe all of a sudden. There is nothing cringe about him, he's just working a shit program and is doing a damn well job of making the most out of it. Stop hating on the dude because of his Dean comments.


So just cos I'm a fan of The Shield means I have to love EVERY SINGLE THING they do? If an angle is crap, I'm gonna call it crap.

And I never called Seth cringey, don't put words in my mouth. I'm calling this storyline with Becky cringey. I love Seth, I just don't love this angle. I can't wait for it to be over and Seth is on his own again. He was so badass before this angle began when he was attacking people with the chair and that, I want more of that and less of his romance with Becky.

I was also literally the first person on WF to get over Seth's comments about Mox. I even said last week that I wished people would move on cos it's tiring. I'm not "hating" on him, he's one of my favourites  Defending a bad storyline for one of my favourites would make me a blind fangirl, and people have shit on me for that in the past even when I wasn't doing it. So now I call out a bad storyline and say I don't like it and somebody tells me I'm hating on one of my favourites? I can't fucking win :lmao


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Interested to see how they handle the Lashley/Braun segment. Looking forward to AJ and Joe as well. Hoping after ER that Rollins/Lynch aren't on screen together anymore.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Seths career as this storyline continues for sure:










Some of the stuff I have seen on IG has to be some of the most CRINGE shit I have ever seen. I wonder what they actually THINK when they see some of this stuff posted?










This is actually the FIRST TIME I can recall seeing the ENTIRE internet community in unison that a story line needs to end, which is ultra impressive.

I, of course, really like BC burying them in the comment sections. Good play and I'm with you my homie.


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm fully expecting Roman's partner to be Elias.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Lacey Evans, The Club, R-Truth, Alexa/Nikki and Strowman.

No one believes that Andrade and Zelina stand a chance vs. the current super couple. This week Andrade and Zelina, next week Rusev and Lana.

Why are there still two top Championships if Smackdowns Champion is just going to keep showing up on RAW? For the billionth time, I hate this wildcard rule.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I heard the destruction of the set last week was because they had been looking into a new set design and used that as a reason to change.


----------



## Thatguy45 (Jun 29, 2019)

Rey Mysterio as Roman's partner would be fun, but I want to see Rey vs. AJ vs Richochet at Extreme Rules. His partner probably would have been the Miz so Shane can pin him again, but apparently Miz is gone this week. Russo's AEW/WWE conspiracy will be confirmed when Moxley shows up as Roman's partner.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Here for Corbs/Lacey, Alexa/Nikki, Joe, hoping they don't have Braun and Bob on TV after last week, and the Club. Oh and the rare chance they randomly debut Bray tonight.

Plus I think Roman's partner is 100% going to be Kane.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Haha WWE just shared this on Facebook for some reason











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*RAW IS HEYMAN*


----------



## raymond1985 (Apr 30, 2019)

WWE need to build off last week by continuing to push the Lynch/Rollins storyline into the background. At some point in the near future they need to get the belt off Rollins and rebuild Lynch in a new programme. 

Hopefully they continue to push Joe and Strowman on tonight's show. That certainly worked last week.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

The sooner we're done with the Rollins and Lynch on-screen team the happier I will be. I got nothing against them as a couple and if they're happy that's great, but so far they have been nothing but weird and awkward as a pair on TV and I'd rather not see it.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

They need to realize Braun can be BIG MONEY. Please push Braun back to the main event ... and big time.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Shane McMahon in 2016: "I never thought I would see Bray Wyatt and Roman Reigns fighting side by side, but you know what? I dig it. As a matter of fact, I'm gonna be a little selfish tonight and I would like to see some more of that."

Now imagine Bray being Roman's tag team partner tonight.

Shane McMahon after the reveal: "Holy crap, what have I done?"


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

how many "earlier tonight"s are we going to get when strowman and lashley do something big again. i think i counted 5 last week.

I hope Lexi picks up a win of some kind to give her extra momentum before her triumph over bayley on Sunday.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Wrestling Inc. reporting Bray is backstage as well as Street Profits again.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)




----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Welp, it's RAW so.............


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Be interesting to see how much a sway towards Heymanism’s there are this week. There were some decent changes last week whether directly due to him or not, so while actual wrestling wise tonight will probably be pretty rotten but the other stuff will be what peaks my interest.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Probably see either a setup for a The Club vs Ricochet/Usos match at the ppv, or the match itself setting up a U.S. Title shot for the ppv.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

6 years since Bray's debut, give him to me tonight! Give me what I want! It should be him!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Emmanuelle said:


> 6 years since Bray's debut, give him to me tonight! Give me what I want! It should be him!




He really debuted to the day six years ago? If so I’ll actually think we have a shot at seeing him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

In for the alpha couple of WWE


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bray tweeted Happy Anniversary. WWE likes to treat their fans like idiots so it could be a reminder to watch. Probably not, but we’ll see.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> I hope Lexi picks up a win of some kind to give her extra momentum before her triumph over bayley on Sunday.


She is not backstage, apparently she has been sick



> Alexa Bliss is not backstage for tonight's RAW. Bliss has been sick recently, however she is still expected to face Bayley this Sunday at WWE Extreme Rules.


https://www.wrestlinginc.com/news/2019/07/more-backstage-notes-from-tonight-wwe-raw-656117/

Iiconics won't be at the show tonight since they will be at the SD house show, so I don't have reasons to watch :shrug. Probably still will though :lauren


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Expecting Lacey/Corbin to interrupt the mixed tag match and standing tall as they are losing this Sunday.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Hope they can keep some of the momentum from last week’s show and build upon that tonight.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mixed tag match is opening the show according to Wrestling Inc. I can’t share the link phone is being stupid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Also I dunno where RAW is tonight but Bork was in Minnesota visiting the wrestling team. So if it ain’t close don’t expect his ass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

On holiday in Tenerife. Anyway to catch up with the highlights tomorrow


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Man and The Man's woman opening tonight :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Someone else can post this in the PPV thread if it hasn’t been posted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148304124771000320
Oh Lacey :sodone


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ace said:


> The Man and The Man's *BITCH* opening tonight :lol


Fixed that for ya


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Also I dunno where RAW is tonight but Bork was in Minnesota visiting the wrestling team. So if it ain’t close don’t expect his ass.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think it's in Jersey because SDL is in Boston.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> I think it's in Jersey because SDL is in Boston.




Yeah Bork ain’t taking a late flight to Newark that’s for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aliasocfan (Mar 4, 2019)

Hope Andrade and Zelina get the victory. Even if heel tactics are used.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Also I dunno where RAW is tonight but Bork was in Minnesota visiting the wrestling team. So if it ain’t close don’t expect his ass.



But that won't stop them from teasing the hell out of the fact that he _might_ be there.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Just got done eating dinner and this Raw doesn't look interesting to be completely honest. :sleep


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

aliasocfan said:


> Hope Andrade and Zelina get the victory. Even if heel tactics are used.


Corbin and Lacey will DQ it. Secky aint eating pins anytime soon.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mixed tag elimination match? Hmmmm....


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Wait, so Shane will choose Roman's partner? Yikes. The smart move would be to pick someone like Mike Bennett.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Emmanuelle said:


> Wait, so Shane will choose Roman's partner? Yikes. The smart move would be to pick someone like Mike Bennett.




BIG DOG GOTTA OVERCOME DA ODDS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

At least she’s not wearing the man shirt cause you know he’s coming out with his scarlet letter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Im kind of dreading this episode of Raw tbh....want to talk about a cold open.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why would Rey do an open challenge ?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Probably smart to start with this and get it out of the way


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

no new set eh


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> why would Rey do an open challenge ?




Wyatt needs someone to beat? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RAW starting off again with a match :bjpenn


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh thank god, Seth didn't wear that cringey new shirt...


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mixed tag elimination starting off the show? Have some Charly


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright let's see how this goes...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Was that a 'Monday Night Rollynch' sign? :brock4


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

So, what's the over/under on the amount of times the absolute CHADS of this fine forum unironically type out the word *"Cuck"* in the first 20 mins?

25. Over or Under?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I need to see a Rollins/Andrade match at some point.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I also think Shane might pick Elias or somebody like that as Roman's partner?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Zelina is fucking nuts, but goddamn that little petite body...unreal


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

So pissed Andrade and Zelina have to job to these cringey fucks.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> Mixed tag elimination starting off the show? Have some Charly


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Mixed tag elimination starting off the show? Have some Charly


Charly has...many talents. :book


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Enzo gonna be Romans partner to a mega Jersey pop 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Who is shorter, Zelina Vega or Alexa Bliss?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Man will battle men, Women will battle women... so Seth will battle Zelina and Andrade will fight Becky?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Interesting that this is opening the show. Guess Reigns' tag match is closing.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Who is shorter, Zelina Vega or Alexa Bliss?


Zeli


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

MrJT said:


> *Zelina is fucking nuts*, but goddamn that little petite body...unreal


Sold.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm glad this match is on first tbh, get it out of the way.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Starts with a match...good but what excuse will they make when they go into the commercial two out of three Falls LOL or disqualification


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Seth Lynch match?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> I'm glad this match is on first tbh, get it out of the way.


Yep gets them out early lol. Saves everyone for RiCOCHET main event


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Starts with a match...good but what excuse will they make when they go into the commercial two out of three Falls LOL or disqualification


SethBecky will win here before commercial


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep gets them out early lol. Saves everyone for RiCOCHET main event


Yeah, he can be plugged in anywhere.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

But imagine a WWE title feud between Rollins and Andrade without the couples trash.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth Rollins and Andrade wrestling in the ring now :mark:


----------



## Maffchew (Jun 21, 2019)

Strategize said:


> So, what's the over/under on the amount of times the absolute CHADS of this fine forum unironically type out the word *"Cuck"* in the first 20 mins?
> 
> 25. Over or Under?


That's a ridiculous claim. Just because us braincels see cuck-boy Seth Rollins for the cucky-cuck he is doesn't mean the the often overused "cuck" isn't applicable. Cuck seems to be the perfect term to describe Seth because he is acting awful cucky, putting aside his manliness to be a true cuck. There's no way you can endorse a woman without being a cuck, and if you don't see that then you yourself are a cuck. Only true cucks complain about people using the word cuck to describe actual cucks, so you, my little cuck boy, are a real cuck, and your cuckiness offends a real man like myself.

Sick of how many cucked soyboys there are complaining about cucked Seth who is putting real men to shame with his cuckiness. I just want men to be accurately represented in wrestling, not like all these modern cucks who are all down for equality and other cuck stuff.

Satire is hard.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Finally a little entertainment showed up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

A full on Rollins/Andrade feud is something i'd love to see. Zelina having some good spots, especially the rope spot.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

The format of this match makes no sense. So now since Becky won the first fall, she has to leave, so even if Rollins loses this match, that means they lose the whole match?

that does not even make any sense.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

It pains me that Andrade hasn't been pushed to the main event scene yet.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice sequence by Rollins/Andrade!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That guy getting lacey's hat :HA


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Lacey getting extreme :mark


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

This makes no sense. When you win, you are also eliminated. So you have no advantage in your win, as your partner can now lose, and you then lose the entire match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Lacey asking someone in the bg to pick up her hat :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Lacey :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> The format of this match makes no sense. So now since Becky won the first fall, she has to leave, so even if Rollins loses this match, that means they lose the whole match?
> 
> that does not even make any sense.


Trying to make sense of this like


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> The format of this match makes no sense. So now since Becky won the first fall, she has to leave, so even if Rollins loses this match, that means they lose the whole match?
> 
> that does not even make any sense.


Yeah I was thinking the same thing. If Rollins loses, it's basically 1-1...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> The format of this match makes no sense. So now since Becky won the first fall, she has to leave, so even if Rollins loses this match, that means they lose the whole match?
> 
> that does not even make any sense.



Welcome to no commercials during matches. This shit makes no sense. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> This makes no sense. When you win, you are also eliminated. So you have no advantage in your win, as your partner can now lose, and you then lose the entire match.


LOL I just said the same thing. It's a stupid format. We all know Vince booked this match


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

They just advertised Batista's new movie during the ad break here, I wonder if it's any good. The trailer looks funny.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Nice sequence by Rollins/Andrade!


I need to see that one on one for the UT, asap. Would be such a great match.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I can't wait until Sunday night when Baron Corbin and Lacey Evans become the top champions on RAW.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Laceys ass in that dress lordddd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anyone else get Buzz Killed from all of Raw n SD now that we know they will cater quick finishes to matches, DQ or 2 of 3 falls due to the stupid commercial clause??


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL I just said the same thing. It's a stupid format. We all know Vince booked this match


lol 2nd time we both had the same thought about something and posted at the same time.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

So Becky can what break up pins or something now...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

They just said Becky's technically not in the match anymore but she's still going to stand on the apron for kicks.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> They just advertised Batista's new movie during the ad break here, I wonder if it's any good. The trailer looks funny.


It looks like a movie rock passed on, so instead, they got Batista.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So this match is really stupid so what does it mean if Andrade wins then it's a tie???


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

:lol the new SCSA show premiers on my b-day


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think these kind of elimination matches only make sense when there's more than 4 people in the match tbh.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Crowd pretty dead
:mj


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

If Andrade beats Seth then it's...Andrade Vs. Becky? Or it's a tie? Or Zelina then takes his place to face Becky even though she got eliminated? This match.....


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Thank god this trash is over with first 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Becky holding the tag rope like a dolt.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

JRL said:


> They just said Becky's technically not in the match anymore but she's still going to stand on the apron for kicks.


omg they've lost the fucking plot


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Cole said "The Man cheers on her boyfriend"

It never crosses their mind how bad this shit sounds? :brock4


----------



## Maffchew (Jun 21, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Welcome to no commercials during matches. This shit makes no sense.


It would've just been easier to have two singles matches. Would at least make sense then.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mox Girl said:


> I think these kind of elimination matches only make sense when there's more than 4 people in the match tbh.


They don't make sense when its mixed gender no matter how many people in the match. Because there is not real advantage when the last female or male eliminates the other.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

McGee said:


> Becky holding the tag rope like a dolt.


Even after the commentary team said she wasn't in the match anymore :maury


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Shouldn't Zelina have had to leave?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Becky sure has to save Seth a lot.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

So does Beck identify as a man? Does that make Seth.....


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh great, more of Becky saving Seth. Just what we need.

If Seth loses this, then it's his own stupid fault.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Maffchew said:


> That's a ridiculous claim. Just because us braincels see cuck-boy Seth Rollins for the cucky-cuck he is doesn't mean the the often overused "cuck" isn't applicable. Cuck seems to be the perfect term to describe Seth because he is acting awful cucky, putting aside his manliness to be a true cuck. There's no way you can endorse a woman without being a cuck, and if you don't see that then you yourself are a cuck. Only true cucks complain about people using the word cuck to describe actual cucks, so you, my little cuck boy, are a real cuck, and your cuckiness offends a real man like myself.
> 
> Sick of how many cucked soyboys there are complaining about cucked Seth who is putting real men to shame with his cuckiness. I just want men to be accurately represented in wrestling, not like all these modern cucks who are all down for equality and other cuck stuff.
> 
> Satire is hard.



I lol'd so hard. Actually pretty on point, mah dude.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ANDRADE GIVES NO FUCKS LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Becky has to help Rollins?
:mj2


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Good match that made no fucking sense.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Andrade is my idolo after that :lol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

GloriousLunatic said:


> I can't wait until Sunday night when Baron Corbin and Lacey Evans become the top champions on RAW.


*Brock Lesnar cashes in


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SO
BOTH ANDRADE AND ZELINA JOB??

:heston 
:heston


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I think I hate Rollins more than I did super Cena and Reigns


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Big Sexy Baron better be saving something up his sleeve for later 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Not a very exciting finish.....but overall i liked the match.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

HAHAHAHAHA that no sell by Corbin on Becky's punches...amazing!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

POWER COUPLE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

That dress has Lacey's face on it. :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

IS Corbin wearing more chains??

:maury


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

It's always been shit, but seeing the Universal title next to the Raw's women title, it's looks like they wrongly got each other's belts.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I know the match didn't make sense, but at least Rollins and Andrade got a lot of one on one time :draper2


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

Corbin no selling was the funniest thing I’ve seen in a while.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

God Lacey is looking sexy as fuck :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Corbin looks like a twat with those gold chains on :lol

And tbh I'd actually completely forgotten that Brock even had MITB lol.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Lacey?! What the hell was that? Becky got pawed lol!!


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Corbin and Evans need to take the belts off these two cringeworthy scrubs


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin is awesome just laughing in Becky’s face 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

TheLooseCanon said:


> It's always been shit, but seeing the Universal title next to the Raw's women title, it's looks like they wrongly got each other's belts.


All the WWE titles look like toys.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Heyman :mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh fuck off with the retards still chanting EC-DUB in 2019...


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Alphas beating down betas :bjpenn


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh the heels got the upper hand before the PPV? Rollins and Lynch definitely retaining.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Scholes18 said:


> Corbin no selling was the funniest thing I’ve seen in a while.


He looked like he was kind of shocked that she hit him


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Gotta hand it to Lacey. She's so determined to win gold that she's willing to ally with a nasty like Corbin in order to do so. :bjpenn


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Oh the heels got the upper hand before the PPV? Rollins and Lynch definitely retaining.


Yep. 
:mj2
:mj2 
:mj2


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Therapy said:


> Oh fuck off with the retards still chanting EC-DUB in 2019...


It's like the what chant it's here to stay unfortunately


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Good match. The no wrestling during commercial breaks shit is wacky as fuck though. The stips they have to come up with.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Becky was the weakest part of that match. A top rope fist drop lmao.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbin adding chains to his look to increase his heat is some A+ work. These nerds said to work on your look and i bet people hate it more now. Brilliant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Corbin is awesome just laughing in Becky’s face
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She became powerless against a real man. Big Daddy Baron is walking out with the belt and Becky at ER.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Oh the heels got the upper hand before the PPV? Rollins and Lynch definitely retaining.


Thats a pretty tired trope. Its whatever vince wants to happen ultimately.


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Oh the heels got the upper hand before the PPV? Rollins and Lynch definitely retaining.


Rollins got the best of Corbin prior to the last ppv. So did Ricochet over KO. Guess KO and Corbin are winni...oh wait.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

As expected, Lacey/Corbin standing tall since they are losing this Sunday.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Andrade and Zelina :buried

Fuck the cringe couple


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> She became powerless against a real man. Big Daddy Baron is walking out with the belt and Becky at ER.




I need Corbin to adopt Big Daddy and Big Sexy to his gimmick after that Vince news came out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Oh fuck off with the retards still chanting EC-DUB in 2019...



SMW! SMW! :mark:


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

We now know the winners at Extreme Rules, sorry Lacey and Corbin fans. :lol 

Gotta give Becky some credit she got knocked down by Andrade and got back up, then got to hit Corbin a few times in the face. Haters need give her some credit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, Lacey connected hard with that punch.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Nice shot Lacey.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Corbin went from authority suit gimmick to a low level pimp with a dollar bill tat on his head and gold everywhere. :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why does my Olive Garden waiter have on so much jewelry?


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Andrade and Zelina :buried
> 
> Fuck the cringe couple


How was that even a "burial?" :lol

Zelina Vega is presented more like a valet than she is as a wrestler.

As for Andrade, he just had a competitive match with Seth Rollins where he almost had him beat at one point.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Heyman doing what Elias does, introducing himself right after the announcer does lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Corbin went from authority suit gimmick to a low level pimp with a dollar bill tat on his head and gold everywhere. :lol




I love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Therapy said:
> 
> 
> > Oh fuck off with the retards still chanting EC-DUB in 2019...
> ...


I forgot that Brock Lesnar even has the suitcase until now
:maury


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

What an awesome promo by those two. Can't wait to see them win it all Sunday.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I hope Corbin wears more gold


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Lmao another fake cash in


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Corbs gonna get a title run. It’ll last three minutes but my boy is getting a run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> I hope Corbin wears more gold


Every week gets more over the top. Gold grill coming.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Give it a week and Baron will be coming out to Godfather's theme song with Becky as one of his hoes :maury


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I guess it makes for get suspense, but it's not helping me make the decision to watch to lie about Lesnar showing up. 

i haven't watched the last two ppvs, or raw or smackdown in a month. Does anyone actually believe he is going to cash-in anytime soon?


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Brock to SD so Bischoff can use him better please.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > I hope Corbin wears more gold
> ...


I'd mark out
:mark


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I mean that's a nice spin on it still tired of Paul on screen though lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

If they make Brock champion, I sware to god, il cancel the netowrk as long as he is champion


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Renee looking hot tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Another pointless Heyman promo. Boring.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They make it seem like them going through the LEDs was so epic LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Renee looking hot tonight.


Oh yes!!
:ambrose


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Renee looking hot tonight.


Always.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Paul Heyman is so boring. Literally the same thing every time he has a mic.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

this replay again FFS


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hmm. Bork to Smackdown doesn’t work because Heyman isn’t going to work on SDL. Bork gonna cash in on Corbs and Lacey will get a run. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

People booing the Champions not getting pinned like Becky and Seth tonight. What kind of logic is that. The Champions should never get pinned or lose on TV. Sorry that is how it goes. Both continuing to not get 50/50 booking for many months. :lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Heyman went from one of the best promo guys to easily the most boring


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> If they make Brock champion, I sware to god, il cancel the netowrk as long as he is champion


You wanna know what I could totally see happening? Joe wins against Kofi and then Brock cashes in immediately


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Last Man Standing match makes sense for Lashley/Braun


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Didn’t someone say Miz wasn’t there lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maffchew (Jun 21, 2019)

Two-out-of-three falls six-man tag. My god.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh for fucks sake 2 out of 3???
fpalm
fpalm
fpalm
fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> We now know the winners at Extreme Rules, sorry Lacey and Corbin fans. :lol
> 
> Gotta give Becky some credit she got knocked down by Andrade and got back up, then got to hit Corbin a few times in the face. Haters need give her some credit.


Meh, I've come to terms with it, since it's clear they're still high on Lacey and because my fandom of Becky is still intact, even though it took a hit because of this gay-ass storyline.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

There goes Elias as Romans partner. Kane still my pick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Oh yes!!
> :ambrose


She's an awful commentator, but there is no denying that Renee is hot af.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

2 out 3 falls 6 man tag match. Teddy Long is running the asylum :sodone


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Scholes18 said:


> Corbin no selling was the funniest thing I’ve seen in a while.


Like I said in my thread earlier...Corbin is becoming the next big thing. He’s hilarious. I died laughing at the no sell haha


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Oh boy a 2 out of 3 falls 6 man tag can Vince just fuck off and go run his losing venture the xfl


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Roxinius said:


> Heyman went from one of the best promo guys to easily the most boring


He pretty much says the same shitt every week can you blame the fans LOL


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I think the most thing I hate from this company is the stupid commercial clause stuff that they do


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

2 out of 3 falls...can I post Peyton? She has been killing it last week


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck is a 6 man tag 2 out of 3 falls? thats retarded, first match was elimination, now we get a 6 man tag 2 out of 3 falls, are we gonna get these convoluted stipulations for every match from now on Raw? its getting real fucking old.

They're just whoring out the 2 out of 3 falls match to use as their personal tool to get no wrestling during the break.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Meh, I've come to terms with it, since it's clear they're still high on Lacey and because my fandom of Becky is still intact, even though it took a hit because of this gay-ass storyline.


That is true, but everyone took a hit on this stupid ass love Days of Our Lives storyline. Also, I'm glad that the Champions didn't lose tonight. :lol


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

another 2 out of 3 falls match WWE love running this stipulation into the ground


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Gonna take a wild guess and say the first fall ends quick, 2-4 mins?


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Miz is now Mr. 2 out of 3 falls.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Can Brad Shepard tell me if Corbin and Lacey are on the show anymore after this? If not im out


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roxinius said:


> Heyman went from one of the best promo guys to easily the most boring


I mean, blame Vince for having him come out and say the same shit every time he comes out, cause we all know that Heyman is one of the best on the mic.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Shane and Drew?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

DammitC said:


> How was that even a "burial?" :lol
> 
> Zelina Vega is presented more like a valet than she is as a wrestler.
> 
> As for Andrade, he just had a competitive match with Seth Rollins where he almost had him beat at one point.


They both lost right? Andrade only got the advantage when he accidentally hit Becky and Seth got distracted and not even with he won. :buried


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I was banned last so I couldn’t comment, but I actually really enjoyed RAW. The Maria shit had me laughing my ass off as did the Braun segment. That being said, this is very bad so far.



Shane’s going to pick Romans’ partner but they’re going to get killed by Bray and replaced. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

This show sucks. So much for the Heyman effect


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

For a moment or two I thought the garbage man was one of the Revival.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Take a shot everytime we get a tag match.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

bradatar said:


> I was banned last so I couldn’t comment, but I actually really enjoyed RAW. The Maria shit had me laughing my ass off as did the Braun segment. That being said, this is very bad so far.


Maria better be on this week.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Why the fuck is a 6 man tag 2 out of 3 falls? thats retarded, first match was elimination, now we get a 6 man tag 2 out of 3 falls, are we gonna get these convoluted stipulations for every match from now on Raw? its getting real fucking old.
> 
> They're just whoring out the 2 out of 3 falls match to use as their personal tool to get no wrestling during the break.


 2 out of 3 Falls is just a stupid lame pathetic moronic way of saying we want to do this because of the commercials but they don't want to say it publicly


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Miz trying to get cheers by wearing his Dad on his shirt lately huh


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

SavoySuit said:


> For a moment or two I thought the garbage man was one of the Revival.


Same.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Maria better be on this week.




She was the highlight for me last week she better. I need follow up to the Mike Kanellis is a bitch storyline. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Why the fuck is a 6 man tag 2 out of 3 falls? thats retarded, first match was elimination, now we get a 6 man tag 2 out of 3 falls, are we gonna get these convoluted stipulations for every match from now on Raw? its getting real fucking old.
> 
> They're just whoring out the 2 out of 3 falls match to use as their personal tool to get no wrestling during the break.


it would have made way more sense to reverse the stipulations for the first two matches.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

By the way anybody remember when the Usos would come out with regular Samoan wear ?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

How hard is it to just do their ad breaks post match or before the 2 out of 3 crap took less than a months to get old like I said this will be the same bull shit Vince just has 2 scapegoats now the sooner hes gone the better


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Miz trying to get cheers by wearing his Dad on his shirt lately huh


He's so much better as a heel.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> He pretty much says the same shitt every week can you blame the fans LOL


That’s more Vince telling him to say that. Even paul looked bored out there


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I think it's funny how WWE doesn't address changes. They must not think casuals tuning in isn't going, "What the fuck is with all these 2 out of 3 falls matches?".

WWE changes the structure of wrestling matches, then proceeds to:


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Maria better be on this week.





Spoiler: Will Maria be on raw this week?





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148364886092603392


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Well the first fall lasted longer than I thought.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Spoiler: Will Maria be on raw this week?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That don’t work for me on mobile can anyone tell me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

This is a fucking mess


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The WWE does three things:
A) quick finish before a commercial 
B) DQ
C) 2 out of 3 falls
= LAME


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Whens the last time a 2 out of 3 falls didn't start with a quick 1st fall? jesus i hate this predictable company.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I don't understand why the WWE cant just book around the ads better. I do could a better job FFS


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Revival getting the first fall is fine by me.....


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Whens the last time a 2 out of 3 falls didn't start with a quick 1st fall? jesus i hate this predictable company.


yeah its funny how during a regular match, it takes like 10-15 mins for a fall but during 2/3 its always like 5


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

bradatar said:


> That don’t work for me on mobile can anyone tell me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



She's booked for a backstage segment with Seth and his man.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Whens the last time a 2 out of 3 falls didn't start with a quick 1st fall? jesus i hate this predictable company.


Every time they've done two out of three Falls match this predictable company does the same lame quick finish go to commercial they come back Etc


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> She's booked for a backstage segment with Seth and his man.




TYFYS




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so Raw is back to being awful.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Elias took his ball and went home?


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

Trash show. Way to go Heyman


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> I don't understand why the WWE cant just book around the ads better. I do could a better job FFS


They should just do the commercials before or after the matches it's ridiculous


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Trash show. Way to go Heyman


Its still mostly Vince until after the PPV.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

birthday_massacre said:


> so Raw is back to being awful.


Never stopped being awful


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Save_Us_Eazy-E


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

bradatar said:


> That don’t work for me on mobile can anyone tell me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Spoiler: Will Maria be on raw tonight?



Segment fourteen is a short backstage segment including Mike/Maria Kanellis, Seth & Becky, and the Street Profits
-Brad Shepard


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

deathvalleydriver2 said:


> Never stopped being awful


It was decent last week.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

God this show is so bad


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> so Raw is back to being awful.


Its def pretty shitty.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

The USO’s were good for a few months when they turned and now they’re cheesy again. When did this happen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> Its still mostly Vince until after the PPV.


It'll still be him even after it wwe doesn't change till Vince dies hes not leaving his position willingly


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

4 more months.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Spoiler: Will Maria be on raw tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Does he know anything about Bray 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Why did Elias left?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Quick. Before the Commercials USOS
:cole 
:cole


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Welp. That sucked. 
NEXT.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

so the 3rd fall was 45 secs lol


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

I don't know the name of this black referee but I do enjoy the flabbergasted expressions he gives when stuff is going on around him.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Pointless 6 man tag that means nothing, just pure filler.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

rkolegend123 said:


> Why did Elias left?


Miz was chasing him. :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> The USO’s were good for a few months when they turned and now they’re cheesy again. When did this happen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When they went from SD to Raw they were ruined.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh God beat the Clock Challenge another match of catered For the commercials LOL


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

There’s few things other then hell that sound worse then multiple Bayley and Nikki across matches. Woof. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Maffchew (Jun 21, 2019)

Drake Maverick is a national treasure.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Miz trying to act black is cringe..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah damn. Looks like this show is complete utter shit.
:mj2


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I love Rockstar Spud


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The XL 2 said:


> Pointless 6 man tag that means nothing, just pure filler.


This whole show seems to be filler so far.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JRL said:


> I don't know the name of this black referee but I do enjoy the flabbergasted expressions he gives when stuff is going on around him.


Kinda reminds me of Teddy Long
:cole


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Mavericks wife can get it tho


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Can't believe Drake landed that goddess


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahahaha literally laughed out loud at “WERE GOING TO NEWARK NEW JERSEY”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Damn that girl is THIC!!!
:russo


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Got damn Drake's wife :sodone


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

bradatar said:


> Does he know anything about Bray
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Had a shitty gimmick. Has a new shitty gimmick. He'll be over for a month max and then nobody will care because skits don't translate to the ring and he's basically the same creepy guy that'll never get the job done. That's what I know about Bray.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Drake top babyface of the company without a doubt. Wife is doing a really good job too haha


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy shit, Drake's wife :banderas


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn Renee....holy shitttt


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

They can DO it 24/7 now


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Yeah I'm out. This show already peaked with Lacey and Pimp Daddy Corbin. Just 6 days until we get real champs.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Truth > Drake at comedy


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

She has a weird head.. But dem titties and legs...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Holy shit, Drake won at life


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

she will consummate the marriage and be on top and win the 24/7 title. Make it happen WWE


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Why does the company have to tell us what the characters are going to do instead of that the characters tell the fans


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Therapy said:


> She has a weird head.. But dem titties and legs...


Yep. That body. Its what we all are staring at
:lol
:lol
:lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

bradatar said:


> Does he know anything about Bray
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Spoiler: Anything happens about Bray





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148362755054940160


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Yeah I'm out. This show already peaked with Lacey and Pimp Daddy Corbin. Just 6 days until we get real champs.


Same out. New champ on Sunday. No reason to watch the rest of the night. @ me someone if Viking Raiders come out which I highly doubt they will.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Therapy said:


> She has a weird head.. But dem titties and legs...


She is still very pretty


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Why does the company have to tell us what the characters are going to do instead of that the characters tell the fans




It’s things like that which made me believe Bray tweeting happy anniversary today marking six years since his debut that have me thinking we are getting him tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Looks like Rey left his son at daycare this week.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Spoiler: Anything happens about Bray
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Shit still not working on my mobile will anyone spoil this to me so I know if I should keep watching 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148395150105829376


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Please let it be Bray to squash Rey


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh boy here comes Rey....I dont think anyone missed you Rey


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Oh boy here comes Rey....I dont think anyone missed you Rey


He was gone?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The biggest underdog in WWE history? :lol :lol :lol 

Did Daniel Bryan get the Benoit treatment?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Not much of a pop
:maury


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

bradatar said:


> Shit still not working on my mobile will anyone spoil this to me so I know if I should keep watching
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Spoiler: Bray tonight on raw



Take it for what it’s worth but I’m told Bray has some insane ring gear. #WWE #RAW
— Brad Shepard (@TheBradShepard) July 8, 2019


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mordecay said:


>


Best part of the show!!!


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why did Rey start wearing that stupid mohawk on his mask?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> she will consummate the marriage and be on top and win the 24/7 title. Make it happen WWE


Beat way to go


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Rey: I don't listen to doctor's advice. I just rehabbed harder.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Spoiler: Bray tonight on raw
> 
> 
> 
> ...




GET DARK.

FUCK THIS NERD UP BRAY. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Mordecay said:


>


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bring Bray Out!!!
:mark


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

why does Rey have one of this dust things glued to the top of his mask


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lashley to take out Mysterio??
:heston


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Really...Lashley...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Way to sell what happened last week :lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well that was anti-climatic and very boring. YAWN.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> Way to sell what happened last week :lol


I was just about to say the same thing.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well this show has been pretty crappy good job Paul Heyman


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lashley showing what a beast he is, already competing after what happened last week. This man needs to be the Universal or WWE Champion.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wtf lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

This is the way Bobby should have been booked since he returned.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Nice return for Rey :HA :HA


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So Rey comes back to job like shit???

:heston 
:heston 
:heston


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I still respect Rey for knowing when to put people over


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lashley acting like last week didn't even happen lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Let me guess Here Comes Braun strowman


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Drake is awesome. And why is Rey jobbing?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Lol Mysterio, why did you come back?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> Lashley acting like last week didn't even happen lol.


Yep they just recapped how crazy the move was and Lashley comes back not even pretending to be hurt


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Lashley was like....


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Thanks for hurrying back, Rey. Really appreciate it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is Mysterio's contract up or what LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> why does Rey have one of this dust things glued to the top of his mask


Apparently he traded his Mayan/Aztec motif for a Roman one


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

YES BOBBY


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Mox Girl said:


> Lashley acting like last week didn't even happen lol.


The WWE thinks we have no memory of last week.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Strowman your a BATHTURD


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lashley doesn't look like he had any injuries lmao. Way to sell it!
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/m2XjBg7.gif" border="0" alt="" title="Heston" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Thanks for coming back Rey nobody missed you


This is the Bob Lashley I like though this beatdown coulda been worse.

Fuck he is bad on the mic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> why does Rey have one of this dust things glued to the top of his mask


So Bobby can wipe the floor with him


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Rey returned just to get beat up lol and i'm just glad they dropped whatever the hell they were planning with his son Dominic.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If theyre building Lashley to beat Seth I can live with this.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

They've made Rey the biggest fucking jobber since he's came back to WWE, i can't even remember the last time he won a match, i know Joe beat him in like 2 minutes at WM, now Lashley beats him about the same amount of time. At this point i could picture Fandango coming back and beating Rey.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Good news Lacey Evans fans



Spoiler: What's next for Lacey Evans future



"According to a source in #WWE, you can expect Lacey Evans to stay in the spotlight for quite some time. Vince McMahon is really high on her, and she won’t be going away no matter what happens on Sunday at Extreme Rules."
-Brad Shepard


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bobby should have been booked like a juggernaut from the start, not jobbing to guys like Finn and Seth


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This is how Lashley should have been the entire damn time since he came back.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Who else was hoping Lashley attacked Michael Cole lmao


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep they just recapped how crazy the move was and Lashley comes back not even pretending to be hurt


He got that Adam Page healing ability


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lashley actually looked like a monster for once. That had to be all Heyman.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Lashley got memory loss from last week or something, he said he was the only man standing last week. He was on a stretcher just like Braun was :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why Ricochet vs Luke Gallows? Ricochet vs Anderson would have been the better match, Gallows is shit.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Well, that sucked..

Brad Shepard is not a reliable source, so people should stop bringing him up.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Only good thing about this show has been Drake's wife's cleavage.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> They've made Rey the biggest fucking jobber since he's came back to WWE, i can't even remember the last time he won a match, i know Joe beat him in like 2 minutes at WM, now Lashley beats him about the same amount of time. At this point i could picture Fandango coming back and beating Rey.





M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Good news Lacey Evans fans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah lately he's pretty much been an extended version of Lucha party


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Well damn, they really did just job Rey into oblivion. :mase

And they're unironically going to do a rematch between Braun and Bob with the exact same gimmick match, but behind a paywall AKA PPV. :serious: And now you folks wonder why I sail the seas to spite this shitstain of a company.

Just give me Da Goddess and Darling Nikki so I can tune out already, WWE. :armfold



birthday_massacre said:


> why does Rey have one of this dust things glued to the top of his mask


Making up for his hairline issues? :mj4

Agreed that it looks like utter shit, though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

First hour is going to kill the ratings.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

I wonder if Vince already took over again, this show has been back to the usual crap


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Bryan Jericho said:


> This is how Lashley should have been the entire damn time since he came back.


Exactly, Lashley could build up a good threat to Brock.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Wow AJ even gets a custom door to his dressing room.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heel styles :banderas


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

McGee said:


> Only good thing about this show has been Drake's wife's cleavage.


To be fair...that was amazing though


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I love how Jose got stuck with Adam Rose's shitty gimmick


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Sagat about to kill Blanka again.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

They gave AJ his own personalized door? :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

For what it’s worth this is the furthest into the show we’ve been without seeing puppets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay this is officially a crappy job jobber match


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> Why Ricochet vs Luke Gallows? Ricochet vs Anderson would have been the better match, Gallows is shit.


Won't you be impressed when little ol Ricochet beats Gallows?!?!?!


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

FINALLY someone talkin shit to Charles


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Jose ain’t even in shape lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I mean I guess it Bray Wyatt shows up at the end that would be kind of cool but other than that this show looks like butter shitt


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

bradatar said:


> For what it’s worth this is the furthest into the show we’ve been without seeing puppets
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



But Baron was in the opening segment.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The XL 2 said:


> Bobby should have been booked like a juggernaut from the start, not jobbing to guys like Finn and Seth


This just shows that the WWE can not book Lashley right. They booked him very strong when he was in TNA.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Cesaro wrestling now makes it more unlikely he’s the dude knocking on Blacks door too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Good news Lacey Evans fans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to hear the stupid old bastard hasn't completely jobbed out to dementia.

Shame that she clearly won't be getting the belt in favor of continuing Becky's de-evolution from a badass into the legal guardian of Seth's manhood.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> I mean I guess it Bray Wyatt shows up at the end that would be kind of cool but other than that this show looks like butter shitt


Aye but they get you to watch 3 hours a week every week


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ceasro taking out the trash.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Way to make my dude Cesaro look legit, even if it was against NWJ.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

They are actually building up Cesaro as a singles. NICE


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

What a match!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: Ratings are going to skyrocket with this instant classic...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> I love how Jose got stuck with Adam Rose's shitty gimmick


Pretty much bud. A boring rehash of TRASH


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Last week figure four wins a fall and this week sharp shooter wins a fall? :bjpenn


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

..why are the Street Profits doing this?


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

WHO R THESE GEEKS ?????


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait so what is a gimmick supposed to be of these guys to make fun of others gimmicks or what


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

These 2 are obnoxious.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> They are actually building up Cesaro as a singles. NICE


 who did he beat last week? I cant remember


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Why these dudes keep showing up? I don’t hate it because they’re entertaining but this promo sucks the delivery is just great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

GloriousLunatic said:


> WHO R THESE GEEKS ?????


Guys that will.be sent back to NXT like Johnny Gargano


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

They got good energy


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Wait so what is a gimmick supposed to be of these guys to make fun of others gimmicks or what


They're the millennial PG version of Cryme Tyme


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Street Profits are like a knock off Usos/Cryme Time :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The hell are these geeks


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Street Profits should be the in ring announcers


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

American_Nightmare said:


> *Brock Lesnar cashes in


Least I'll be able to enjoy a Baron Corbin Universal Title Reign for a short time. Plus Lovely Lacey will still be RAW Womens Champ.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I really don't see the point in Street Profits being on Raw, they fit in nowhere right now and they're still the NXT tag champions.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

None of y'all really watch NXT anymore it seems lol


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

I think it’s important we go back to Drake’s wife.


----------



## bloc (Jun 30, 2015)

Lmao Kerwin


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

With the way Angelo Dawkins is dressed he kind of reminds me of MVP.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Drake be hitting this on the reg. I'm envious :lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I hope Mike is on a leash tonight 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

Who want's to bet Mike Kanellis is the type of guy who likes his girl to use a strapon.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Drake be hitting this on the reg. I'm envious <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


As Eddie used to say...MAMACITA!!!!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahaha loved this shit. Give me more of this ASAP. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So are we gonna have another fucking Bayley/Nikki promo but we can't have the Iiconics on tv? :fuckthis


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Maria's been doing this since 2004


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Maria and her bitch. :mark:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

More CUCK shit...
:mj2


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Following up with Mike and Maria


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

You all should keep in mind this happened to Mike immediately after he stood up for Seth on Twitter. Look at their characters since then. Beta bitches now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So WWE spent five years of money to hire these two idiots seriously


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

If she's preggo, can we just get to the milk swollen veiny tits phase please?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Mike the bitch


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Damn, they got Mike out to look like a complete geek :westbrook5


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Crazy Pregnant Chick gimmick lol!


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

This shit needs to go. It’s fucking painfully bad. Plus, why does Maria like like a trans clown now?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Ugh, Bayley's wearing way too much makeup.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Therapy said:


> If she's preggo, can we just get to the milk swollen veiny tits phase please?


:mark:


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Maria has such big eyes, so sexy.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Maria is great. More of her and less of these ugly geeks thanks.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> So WWE spent five years of money to hire these two idiots seriously


Signs them to 5 year deals.

Completely buries their investment day 1.

Money well spent. :vince$


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well, last week's RAW seemed like it was a one time thing and we are back to the usual, regular crap


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

How does this beat the clock challenge work if it's just Becky vs Nikki? Is Alexa having a beat the clock challenge on SmackDown?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bayley looks like she just got off work at the circus Jesus Christ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

The Mike and Maria = AEW Librarian bad.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Cryme Tyme, then New Day and now Street Profits. We get it Vince, you like to have entertaining black dudes do the ol' sanitized hustler schtick at least once while on the main roster. :armfold

Mike Kanellis being cucked into oblivion *has* to be punishment for him and Maria trying to out-carny Vince. :lmao


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Bayley struggling to read the cue cards.


----------



## GloriousLunatic (Jul 5, 2018)

I met and took a photo with Bayley at the airport I work with on Sat when superstars of Smackdown flew in for a local live event. I was so nervous a co worker had to ask her for me. 

She couldn't have been nicer !!!!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is Extreme cringe and stupid and Michael Cole sounds like a robot


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I'll give WWE credit for this, they are giving Nikki tremendous character development over the past months


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Maria the type of girl to have a threesome and not include her husband.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Cryme Tyme, then New Day and now Street Profits. We get it Vince, you like to have entertaining black dudes do the ol' sanitized hustler schtick at least once while on the main roster. :armfold
> 
> And Mike Kanellis being cucked into oblivion *has* to be punishment for him and Maria trying to out-carny Vince. :lmao


But Cryme Tyme and The New Day came up with their gimmicks?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Can bayley turn heel already something different for her lame boring character


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Drake be hitting this on the reg. I'm envious :lol





Chan Hung said:


> As Eddie used to say...MAMACITA!!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dana Brooke.. Oh noes!!! Nikki must be terrified!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Nikki is a natural ...already one of the best talkers of the womens division


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Heck yeah another tag match coming up.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Bayley struggling to read the cue cards.


Yeah her acting still needs work


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Well I’m about ready to close the book on the good RAW era. It lasted one week. Way to go guys. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So are Erik and Ivar in Freddy's boiler room? lol wtf was that?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Well that was shit.

Who the fuck wants to see those matches?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Mike, homie. Just go get her the ice cream and pickles, yo.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka is the real fourth horse woman in my book. Bayley just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Well I’m about ready to close the book on the good RAW era. It lasted one week. Way to go guys.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep 1 week good, next week shit. Oh and the funny thing is it's the last show before the Pay-Per-View
:lol
:maury


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cant wait for AEW. While it may have some shit too least it's an alternative


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

If Bray doesn’t show up this RAW will have been just as bad as the god awful ones of the past few weeks minus last week. Maybe worse. Nothing good has happened. Nothing entertaining has happened other then Big Daddy Corbin adding chains to his look and Lacey catching Becky nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> So are Erik and Ivar in Freddy's boiler room? lol wtf was that?


It's one of those gimmicks that is so bad, so retarded, and so 80's Vince refuses to let go of it. It's almost like he's getting off on the fact he has the balls to actually promote these two idiots as a threat to anything other than the palm of our hands meeting our faces


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148401084479631360


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


LMAO Montez is a character i'll give him that


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mordecay said:


> Well, last week's RAW seemed like it was a one time thing and we are back to the usual, regular crap


This week is hopefully mostly Vince because they have to finish up all the BS storyline stuff before the PPV

We will know for sure after next Monday when all those storylines are over


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Since WWE is fading away from the PG shit, can we get Bayley in some Sable outfits?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Truth looking for Hornswoggle


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Chan Hung said:


> Yep 1 week good, next week shit. Oh and the funny thing is it's the last show before the Pay-Per-View
> :lol
> :maury




RAW is in Tampa in two weeks and I’ve got zero interest in going. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't get why Carmella's character is fine with being Truth's goofy sidekick.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You know I was thinking about this earlier and as much as R truth has been pretty good at this stuff eventually this 24/7 stuff will be very old I don't give it more than a few weeks until people get tired of it if they haven't already I mean you can only do so much chasing around hiding and seeking until people just get bored of it as an afterthought


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Usually the R truth segments are pretty funny, but that one fell flat to me.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Colin and Devon Justin bout to show the world 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Colin Justin...Devon Justin. A lot these jobber names are so fucking hilarious :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Since WWE is fading away from the PG shit, can we get Bayley in some Sable outfits?


Yeah if i was in charge that'd be my first order of business getting Bayley's thick ass in some revealing outfits.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

How many squash matches have been today 3 right


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh boy!! LOCAL TALENT!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Vikings Raiders impressive...but you can hear a pin drop. :lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I do like that they're putting guys over and establishing some sort of hierarchy with some squashes.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

easy $200 for the Justin Bros...nice


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I just spent the past 30 minutes taking apart this keyboard because i spilt coffee in it. did I miss anything important?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well that was completely cringe-worthy


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> But Cryme Tyme and The New Day came up with their gimmicks?


Forgot about CT actually coming up with their shenanigans. :T

However, ND were Gospel-based preachers of positivity-turned-Bronies, though they still fell victim to the WWE shop pitching a few years back.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

SAMCRO said:


> I don't get why Carmella's character is fine with being Truth's goofy sidekick.


Free piggyback rides.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

This show is :trash What an "excellent" idea. Keep the same crap quality of Raw but make it so all the matches suck. Brilliant. fpalm Crowd has been dead for all of this garbage too.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> I just spent the past 30 minutes taking apart this keyboard because i spilt coffee in it. did I miss anything important?


Nope. You should spill more coffee on it to pass even more time..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So guys let's get this straight it's been about an hour and a half into this show the last raw before the Pay-Per-View and nothing valuable has happened I mean I guess you can count a few things like Rey getting squashed Drake's girlfriend in skimpy outfits but that's about it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Forgot about CT actually coming up with their shenanigans. :T
> 
> 
> 
> However, ND were Gospel-based preachers of positivity-turned-Bronies, though they still fell victim to the WWE shop pitching a few years back.


They were but that would fall under a different stereotype than shucking and jiving


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

think its safe to say Vince has ripped the book from heymans hands tonight


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Fucking Ricochet lmao leaks an ass blast video and gets a title run. God bless him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

has Viking Experience come out tonight


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Last weeks show was so good.............. Then you have this weeks Raw.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

This has been absolutely terrible. I really can’t imagine Heyman being responsible for even 50% of this. It has Vince written all over it.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

kingnoth1n said:


> has Viking Experience come out tonight




They just beat local jobbers in like a two minute match.. The Justin Bros straight outta Newark. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

the_hound said:


> think its safe to say Vince has ripped the book from heymans hands tonight


Yep.. Right back to the same old shit


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> I just spent the past 30 minutes taking apart this keyboard because i spilt coffee in it. did I miss anything important?


Coffee..YEAH RIGHT:quite:quite


----------



## Kowalski's Killer (Aug 23, 2013)

the_hound said:


> think its safe to say Vince has ripped the book from heymans hands tonight


Let's hope to God this isn't Heyman's master plan.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Continuum said:


> Coffee..YEAH RIGHT:quite:quite


:ha you don't use your PC for that stuff you use your phone


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is Roman whispering?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

bradatar said:


> They just beat local jobbers in like a two minute match.. The Justin Bros straight outta Newark.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fuck man. A day late a dollar short, ill catch the YT highlights, did they beat the t-total fuck out of them and do any funny moves?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Hey look it's that guy from Smackdown that only shows up on RAW!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly looking fine tonight wens3


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Even his theme is shit.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Resident super hero? This geek man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder if Roman will be on SD tomorrow lol, if he isn't, it'll be 3 weeks in a row.

I'm just glad to see him regardless.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Trophies said:


> Why is Roman whispering?


hes hunting for the wappit


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So Roman was drafted to Smackdown but he never shows up on Smackdown anymore. Since the draft he has been on Raw way more than Smackdown.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I thought they was screaming this was the main event for the first hour?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok, this is the litmus test.

If Vince truly told Heyman to fuck off. Ricochet will be made to look retarded tonight


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

kingnoth1n said:


> Fuck man. A day late a dollar short, ill catch the YT highlights, did they beat the t-total fuck out of them and do any funny moves?




The fat one did a splash I think. They did their usual bludgeoning. They should have took that name from Harper and Rowan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

oh no he has a mic...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh god, Ricochet cutting a promo. That's a no no.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> So guys let's get this straight it's been about an hour and a half into this show the last raw before the Pay-Per-View and nothing valuable has happened I mean I guess you can count a few things like Rey getting squashed Drake's girlfriend in skimpy outfits but that's about it


Well we've seen Becky and Seth being cohesive as a team. We've seen Corbin and Lacey be cohesive as a team in their sneak attacks. 

Seen that Bobby Lashley is still capable of smashing shit. 

We're going to see stuff to further Bayley vs Alexa and Nikki

We're furthering the Mike and Maria story

Furthering Ricochet vs Styles and the Club

If this was AEW you'd be hollering about all the build going on lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ricochet on the mic
:mj2


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

This show feels like it's already been on for 3 horus.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I love how the brand split has just seemingly ended, they haven't mentioned the wild card rule in weeks, now SDL guys just show up on Raw and vice versa. That wild card rule was just some stupid way to ease people into it without actually saying its ended. I can't wait till SDL moves to Fox hopefully that puts an end to this shit and guys on SDL stay on SDL and Raw guys stay on Raw.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Here comes Flipochet...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SavoySuit said:


> This show feels like it's already been on for 3 horus.


It's been very boring the WWE should have thanked us that we watch out of habit


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Him cutting a longer promo solo? This has Vince ALL over it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why is Ricochet out of breath? His entrance isn't that exhausting is it? :lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> They were but that would fall under a different stereotype than shucking and jiving


Oh right, the "OH LAWDY LAWDY" black churchgoer stereotype. :serious:


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Actually not a bad promo from Ricochet, well one of his better ones anyway.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> I love how the brand split has just seemingly ended, they haven't mentioned the wild card rule in weeks, now SDL guys just show up on Raw and vice versa. That wild card rule was just some stupid way to ease people into it without actually saying its ended. I can't wait till SDL moves to Fox hopefully that puts an end to this shit and guys on SDL stay on SDL and Raw guys stay on Raw.


Yeah they pretty much given up on it LOL


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Actually not a bad promo from Ricochet, well one of his better ones anyway.


 are you being sarcastic??
:maury


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is promo is like the voice acting from a Steam Early Access title from an indie developer


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bullet Club looks like a group the B Team of the NWO can squash.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

bradatar said:


> The fat one did a splash I think. They did their usual bludgeoning. They should have took that name from Harper and Rowan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I like the name Viking Raiders. They need to cut promos where they are drinking meed and talking about sending people to Valhalla, and they need to be fucking people in the back in catering. Just be complete neanderthals and kayfabe af. 

They are actually one of my favorite things in WWE. Just need to be pushed and they need to let them destroy the current geek champ team. When they meet it needs to be a straight up demolition derby with 0 offense from the "champs".


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Can’t wait to watch this douche to flip around Big Daddy Gallows and do some gymnastics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I hate AJ with Gallows and Anderson. He's too big a deal to be stuck with them


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Therapy said:


> This is promo is like the voice acting from a Steam Early Access title from an indie developer


*Shenmue 3 intensifies*


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Bullet Club looks like a group the B Team of the NWO can squash.


Speaking of B team:


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

It's Flip o Shay
:cole


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Actually not a bad promo from Ricochet, well one of his better ones anyway.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Mox Girl said:


> Why is Ricochet out of breath? His entrance isn't that exhausting is it? :lol


Because even to cut a promo he has to do a bunch of mental flips.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Mango13 said:


>


Sweet Jesus, Drake gets over for me just for a smoking hot wife lol. I'm surprised they didn't sign her up when she was in the MYC. Maybe not the a decent wrestler but she could be a good valet or something. She's definitely taken her chance hasn't she.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ok when do we get to the important stuff?


What was Shelton Benjamin smiling about?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Bryan Jericho, is it more shocking he praised something or he has bad taste. I don't know what to be more shocked by.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Ricochet would really be best with a manager to talk for him


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

looper007 said:


> Bryan Jericho, is it more shocking he praised something or he has bad taste. I don't know what to be more shocked by.


 never Praises anything besides Bryan and Jericho LOL


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

If this is the go home show for a PPV.. I have a feeling TARP is going over big on Sunday


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Gallows will always be Festus in my mind :maury


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Oh right, the "OH LAWDY LAWDY" black churchgoer stereotype. :serious:


:lmao seriously though generic Baptist Church goer is way more preferred than shucking and jivin


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

such a dumb finish


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> never Praises anything besides Bryan and Jericho LOL


You haven't visited the Bryan fan forum cause he complains plenty there too lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ricochet burying the club eh 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Right here right now, ...... after the ad...because we have to kill 5 mins before the next ad, after we come back from break


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm putting extra work today so I can't watch, hows Heyman doing?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So the Good Brothers will both job eh? That's the re-signing spirit!
:cole


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I hate when wrestling cuts into my commercial time.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh no.. Please don't give this man the Cena treatment and have him unbelievably beat 3 men in a row....


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Brodus Clay said:


> I'm putting extra work today so I can't watch, hows Heyman doing?


Bruh, it is awful utter shit. Last week was promising today was complete cringe a week before the Pay-Per-View


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Brodus Clay said:


> I'm putting extra work today so I can't watch, hows Heyman doing?


Its pretty much all Vince tonight judging by how awful its been, you can tell none of this shit was Heyman's doing tonight.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Rico about to bury the Club


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Brodus Clay said:


> I'm putting extra work today so I can't watch, hows Heyman doing?


 Vince appears to be booking again.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

looper007 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > never Praises anything besides Bryan and Jericho LOL
> ...


Has he ever said anything positive in the all Elite forums LOL you would think he would because Jericho's there haha


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Mango13 said:


> Gallows will always be Festus in my mind :maury


Biscuits and Gravy!


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Bruh, it is awful utter shit. Last week was promising today was complete cringe a week before the Pay-Per-View


I said it that Vince will always have the final say on everything. Heyman do probably make one or two things better but it's always going to be the same.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This new rule of no matches during commercials really ruin the flow of the show.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> I'm putting extra work today so I can't watch, hows Heyman doing?













But honestly, I think Vince had a say so over a lot of this RAW.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This new abruptly ending matches before commercials is the dumbest thing in the history of wrestling.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Its pretty much all Vince tonight judging by how awful its been, you can tell none of this shit was Heyman's doing tonight.


The only stuff I think Heyman is doing, is the non PPV stuff.

So like Cesaro, Lashely matches, etc


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> I'm putting extra work today so I can't watch, hows Heyman doing?


If you're looking for huge surprises and holy shit moments then you missed nothing. 

But they've done about a C+ on feud continuation. Just


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> :ha you don't use your PC for that stuff you use your phone


Why not both? :curry2


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Joseph92 said:


> This new rule of no matches during commercials really ruin the flow of the show.


Yeah it really does, every match has to come to some abrupt end or we get some quick fall in a 2 out of 3 falls match right before the commercial is coming. Its getting really fucking old and almost unbearable.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

looper007 said:


> Bryan Jericho, is it more shocking he praised something or he has bad taste. I don't know what to be more shocked by.


So what is the bad taste I have? Because I said that was a good promo for Ricochet? I'd say it was a lot better than most of his.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> This new rule of no matches during commercials really ruin the flow of the show.


Its not even that. Its simple to book a show around the ads without having to do this and not have matches during the break. They are doing the matches nad promos in the wrong order


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

When Gallows & Anderson signed their new contracts I guess they forgot to read the bit where it said...

"Sign a new five year contract with us guys and we'll make your life a depressing mess for the next five years"


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Does Anderson have a finisher 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

So where would you put Drake's wife in terms of WWE's women's roster in terms of looks?

I definitely think she's in for a shout of top 5. Her teeth are a little too white but damn I wouldn't be surprised if she's a bigger star then her hubby by the year is out.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

where is Bray?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Alright_Mate said:


> When Gallows & Anderson signed their new contracts I guess they forgot to read the bit where it said...
> 
> "Sign a new five year contract with us guys and we'll make your life a depressing mess for the next five years"


Yep welcome to the real WWE CLUB
:cole


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

You know how this ends right? Ricochet will make it to AJ, then it'll randomly turn into a 3 man beat down ending in a DQ and all potential PPV buyers will be literally sucking their own dick to buy tickets to the PPV out of sheer excitement.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

looper007 said:


> So where would you put Drake's wife in terms of WWE's women's roster in terms of looks?
> 
> I definitely think she's in for a shout of top 5. Her teeth are a little too white but damn I wouldn't be surprised if she's a bigger star then her hubby by the year is out.


Top 5 4 sure. That booty n boobs and skin tone!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

SAVE_US.FIEND
FOLLOW/THE/LEADER


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Impressive showing from Ricochet. Looking forward to the AJ/Ricochet match at ER.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Does Anderson have a finisher
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, where you lay on your back and let them finish you.


His hot Asian wife does the same.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So why doesn't anybody come out to help ricochet what a moron he goes in there knowing he's going to get his ass kicked by three people


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

So tonight's Raw feels bland. Definently not the pace of last week which breathed fresh air into raw. What's going on. Heyman/McMahon struggle already for week 2?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Alright_Mate said:


> When Gallows & Anderson signed their new contracts I guess they forgot to read the bit where it said...
> 
> "Sign a new five year contract with us guys and we'll make your life a depressing mess for the next five years"


I think Anderson has his hot Asian wife and a few kids, plus he's hitting 40. I doubt he cares where he is on the card as long as he gets paid. Probably same with Gallows. If they really that bothered by the way they were booked they wouldn't have signed back up with WWE.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So the good Brothers ended up looking like good losers


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I swear every time I look back at the screen Flipochet is flying around. Does this guy do ANYTHING else?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Way to kill the crowd, Vince. Just fucking let Heyman run RAW completely.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SparrowPrime said:


> So tonight's Raw feels bland. Definently not the pace of last week which breathed fresh air into raw. What's going on. Heyman/McMahon struggle already for week 2?


Probably. Or Paul saw the light of all the no's from Vince
:vince2


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well the crowd certainly is dead


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Ricochet is SO COOL! :O:O:O:O


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm sure the AJ/Ricochet match will be great tho.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is borderline "go away heat"...


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Top 5 4 sure. That booty n boobs and skin tone!


She's got the Brandi Rhodes look. Definitely shoots into my top 5, when I saw her and how well she did with the whole 24/7 thing, I be shocked if she's not signed to a WWE contract. I fully expect her to turn on Drake somewhere near the end of this whole saga.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heel Club


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Promoting this show to spite AEW is lol funny 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice try WWE, Fight For Fallen IT IS :lol


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL at WWE pushign evolve so they can put shows against AEW on the network


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"The show we are streaming to combat AEW!"


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is just the beginning they're going to try to compete against all elite wrestling on the network I guarantee it on when they go live


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Did a terribile job of promoting who the Evolve current stars were lol


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

birthday_massacre said:


> LOL at WWE pushign evolve so they can put shows against AEW on the network


Have no doubt they be pushing Takeovers next on the same night and sometime down the line they move PPV's to a Saturday. Just be so Vince to do it.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

looper007 said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > Top 5 4 sure. That booty n boobs and skin tone!
> ...


She will probably turn on for Drake when he loses the title LOL cuz she seems money-hungry


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol That promo for Evolve looked like if WWE 2k20 added a "Create A Promotion" tool.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Evolve had so many talented guys come through there.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Drew sounded way more Scottish in that promo package than he usually does haha.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

I don't get why WWE haven't signed Austin Theory yet, he's everything you want in a young wrestler, great look, great on the mic, great in the ring. Hopefully after this Evolve special he gets signed.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Three chrome domes and a soccer mom haircut. :mj4

:bjpenn at that love for Evolve, though.



RapShepard said:


> :lmao seriously though generic Baptist Church goer is way more preferred than shucking and jivin


Honestly, that was the reason why I unironically enjoyed their initial Gospel gimmick. Sure, it was stereotypical, but at least it espoused positivity, idealism and optimism without being overboard like Brother Love, instead of being yet another sanitized version of nihilistic, happy-go-lucky thuggery that Vince loves so much.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Drake wife still sitting pretty :book


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Renee Michelle again :banderas


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Thiccccccccnessssss


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Someone check on that janitor bruh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

That poor brotha with a broken leg 
:maury 
:maury


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Usually these R Truth segments are funny, but tonights segments were not funny to me.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> She will probably turn on for Drake when he loses the title LOL cuz she seems money-hungry


She definitely has a heelish vibe to her, I wouldn't complain one bit to see her walking to the ring in those skimpy dresses lol. I be shocked if this doesnt end with her teaming up with a more serious heel and moving on from 24/7 thing.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Let's get the title back on Truth, he's the interesting one.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

:lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. Is WWE really going to take advantage of a stereotypical struggling black guy who has to slum it as a janitor just to make it by?

Please WWE.. Do go there.. You're better tha.... Actually you're not.. You're probably going to do it...


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> When I finally see just how ridiculously busty Maverick's waifu is tonight:


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> Renee Michelle again :banderas


She's going to get more over then her own hubby. With every segment her role gets bigger and bigger. Can't blame them to be fair she's fine as hell


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So the obvious question is how did that short, crooked mouth little brit guy get that woman? that looks like some sell my soul to the devil shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Three chrome domes and a soccer mom haircut. :mj4
> 
> :bjpenn at that love for Evolve, though.
> 
> ...


I was mixed on it, the preacher gimmick was too familiar in a bad way lol. But I was so happy they didn't go down the Angry Black Malcom X's route

As we speak here goes black janitor lol


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

My man better take 5 gs. Smart man Gary. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

That is not Duke the Dumpster Drosie


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Anybody here hate the way Michael Cole says WWE??


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

ITS GONNA BE BRAY


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Wait did he say something about a mask for the black guy does that mean it could be Bray Wyatt in it


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why bother giving the guy a mask, we all just saw his face :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Janitor dude should come out there doing flips and shit on Shane and Drew. :lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Got dammit WWE... Not only taking advantage of a black guy struggling for money, you named him fucking Gary...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148413220253601792

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148413458179739648
*"I CAN'T WAIT TO BE ALONE WITH MY BAYLEY TONIIIIGHT!"*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Oh god.. Is WWE really going to take advantage of a stereotypical struggling black guy who has to slum it as a janitor just to make it by?
> 
> Please WWE.. Do go there.. You're better tha.... Actually you're not.. You're probably going to do it...


Yep, they went there!!!
:mj2
:mj2


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Oh it's going to be Shelton Benjamin under the mask wont it


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mox Girl said:


> Why bother giving the guy a mask, we all just saw his face :lol




Cause we are getting Bray or it’ll be Kane. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Wwe at the espys:mj4


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Shane on TV? have some more Charly


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Sarah Logan still using the Riott Squad music?


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

When did Sarah Logan join the Viking Express


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> Why bother giving the guy a mask, we all just saw his face <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />


Mask his face right??
Lmao
Well Bray is much fatter than the brotha so it'll be Obvious


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

I am very curious, Sunday is Extreme Rules, are we going to get any extreme crazy stuff? Last night at Slamiversary I saw staple guns, dog collars and a tombstone off the top rope onto thumbtacks. Why do I think we'll only get a couple of chair shots, kendo stick shots and safe table bumps? If they want to promote it as "Extreme", then go all out or don't do it at all.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

They haven't given Sarah Logan her own theme yet. :lol


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Where the hell is Ruby Riott?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

birthday_massacre said:


> Oh it's going to be Shelton Benjamin under the mask wont it




Ugh no he was on Smackdown smiling and it had to do with the title didn’t it? Please no that’s the most out of left field bullshit ever.

Side note: why is Sarah Logan howling?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

SAMCRO said:


> So the obvious question is how did that short, crooked mouth little brit guy get that woman? that looks like some sell my soul to the devil shit.


How did Rusev get Lana. How did Buddy Murphy get Alexa Bliss. They have one big giant.....personality.

Drake seems like he's a good laugh and many women do love a man who can make them laugh. He's not butt ugly either to be fair. But damn he's got over for me just having a woman that hot. Fair play. Him and Rusev should be knighted for given us all hope lol.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

rkolegend123 said:


> Where the hell is Ruby Riott?




She had surgery she’s hurt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Mask his face right??
> Lmao
> Well Bray is much fatter than the brotha so it'll be Obvious


It will be Shelton Benjamin.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So Sarah Logan is also a viking yet she isn't associated with Viking Raiders? why? if shes gonna have that look put her with the other vikings you got on the show.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

rkolegend123 said:


> Where the hell is Ruby Riott?


Think she is still out with a shoulder injury.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Looks like wwe is counting on the tv audience to stick around, being hopeful of a Taker appearance since he did help ratings last week. If so, they are going to be greatly disappointed because not even the dead man can overcome the Death Hour.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Sarah is thicccc


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

rkolegend123 said:


> Where the hell is Ruby Riott?


Out long term with a injury.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Ugh no he was on Smackdown smiling and it had to do with the title didn’t it? Please no that’s the most out of left field bullshit ever.
> 
> Side note: why is Sarah Logan howling?
> 
> ...


Right and that is exactly what Vince would do. lol That is why its my prediction


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

These matches are always fun because they usually end up in a botchy moment because WWE tries to time it out so the victor only wins by one second..


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Me sitting through all of this for Shelton Benjamin is Vince trolling the shit out of me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

bradatar said:


> ITS GONNA BE BRAY


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Fans should start chanting Gary, Gary, Gary
:lol


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Sarah Logan, seems like a nice woman. But I've seen more charisma from wet paint. I said it for ages Ruby and Liv were the stars from that group


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

what the heck is that submission :lol


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

looper007 said:


> How did Rusev get Lana. How did Buddy Murphy get Alexa Bliss. They have one big giant.....personality.
> 
> Drake seems like he's a good laugh and many women do love a man who can make them laugh. He's not butt ugly either to be fair. But damn he's got over for me just having a woman that hot. Fair play. Him and Rusev should be knighted for given us all hope lol.


I never questioned how Buddy got Alexa, have you seen him? he's jacked and a pretty good looking dude, its not a mystery how he got her imo. Same with Rusev, he's a pretty good looking dude whos jacked.

Drake though he's tiny little british guy with a crooked mouth.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Punk chants? Really? C'mon...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bout time for Punk chants 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

They really own put Corbin and Lacey in two short ass segments?


Man fuck this noise


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mox Girl said:


> Punk chants? Really? C'mon...




It’s deserved. This show has sucked and after this they get a Cross and Dana Brooke match. Then they think they’re getting a Gary vs Shane match. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Oh, a CM Punk chant. And the match has been decent too. Oh well.


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

CM Punk chants? GOOD. I'm reading the results and this show looks like shit.

They deserve the CM Punk chants. YOU DESERVE IT CLAP CLAP CLAP. YOU DESERVE IT CLAP CLAP CLAP.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

looper007 said:


> She's going to get more over then her own hubby. With every segment her role gets bigger and bigger. Can't blame them to be fair she's fine as hell


They were def smart to give her a contract.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Did they give Nikki Cross her old gimmick back just for her intro ha ha


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

So Becky ate another stiff punch earlier tonight.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

They need to just add Nikki to the ER match.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

The 24/7 segments are the best part of Raw. The second best part is the "Kakko over Hughes" sign.


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Gary handled his lines better than half the roster....put the US title on him!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This show sucks. :dino

Heyman looking :washed out here.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

LIVE NEXT!

And fuck you.. Commercial..


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the fuck does Nikki suddenly turn back into crazy Nikki when she comes out for her entrance? shes totally normal and fine during interviews and backstage segments but for her entrance she reverts back to Sanity Nikki, it makes no fucking sense.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> So Becky ate another stiff punch earlier tonight.


 @nWo4Lyfe420 Observe this brother!


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Shane on TV? have some more Charly


what is going on in your gif ha


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Soo Dana Brooke match, commercial, Shane entrance, Drew entrance, commercial, Roman entrance and promo, commercial, announcement of Romans partner and segment, commercial, match or brawl , end of show. Mk. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

SAMCRO said:


> Why the fuck does Nikki suddenly turn back into crazy Nikki when she comes out for her entrance? shes totally normal and fine during interviews and backstage segments but for her entrance she reverts back to Sanity Nikki, it makes no fucking sense.


Get out of my head lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Bout time for Punk chants
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I wonder if CM Punk signed with all elite wrestling would the WWE Universe still be chanting for his name


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> I wonder if CM Punk signed with all elite wrestling would the WWE Universe still be chanting for his name


I bet he did and he will jump Hangman Page after he wins the title


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

So a crowd gets an actual good womens match, yet decide this is the match to chant CM Punk. Fuck this crowd, this is why I always say WWE main roster crowds are always the worst.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

birthday_massacre said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if CM Punk signed with all elite wrestling would the WWE Universe still be chanting for his name
> ...


Or challenge Jericho 
:mj


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This stip is gonna wind up putting Nikki in the match somehow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Soo Dana Brooke match, commercial, Shane entrance, Drew entrance, commercial, Roman entrance and promo, commercial, announcement of Romans partner and segment, commercial, match or brawl , end of show. Mk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahahahahaha This. Man does WWE seem too unpredictable?
:cole


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

birthday_massacre said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if CM Punk signed with all elite wrestling would the WWE Universe still be chanting for his name
> ...


"Hangamn page winning the title" 
I am a page guy....but i dont see this happening bro. They arent dumb they ain't gonna rush his career


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

You never hear NXT crowds chant "CM Punk" or shit like that to disrespect the performers


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

They should rename this to "Beat the commercial break"!!

:heston


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Sephiroth766 said:


> So a crowd gets an actual good womens match, yet decide this is the match to chant CM Punk. Fuck this crowd, this is why I always say WWE main roster crowds are always the worst.


Yeah the should have at least waited till Shane McMahon made his entrance. That was really dickish of them to chant it during Bailey's match and poor Sarah Logan hasn't been on tv for a while gets that treatment.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

bradatar said:


> Soo Dana Brooke match, commercial, Shane entrance, Drew entrance, commercial, Roman entrance and promo, commercial, announcement of Romans partner and segment, commercial, match or brawl , end of show. Mk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah reading this has made me realize i don't wanna put myself through any of that shit, i'm out guys.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Nikki should add herself to the match


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

> Give Logan viking-based gear
> Have her come out to Ruby Riott's theme instead of just logically allying her with The Ragnarokers

:serious:

At least Bayley did a good job of making me go from being utterly indifferent toward her to viewing her as a pompous twat with that bullshit she and Dana pulled on Nikki.



RapShepard said:


> I was mixed on it, the preacher gimmick was too familiar in a bad way lol. But I was so happy they didn't go down the Angry Black Malcom X's route
> 
> As we speak here goes black janitor lol


The choir was definitely a bit much. :lol However, I tolerated that part because I enjoyed the conviction that Xavier, Kofi and E had in their voices when they espoused their idealism.

And of course that poor guy has a limp for no reason. :Wat?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kendo stick on a pole match? :lol


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Triple threat match the stip?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Why the fuck does Nikki suddenly turn back into crazy Nikki when she comes out for her entrance? shes totally normal and fine during interviews and backstage segments but for her entrance she reverts back to Sanity Nikki, it makes no fucking sense.


Maybe she has a multiple personality disorder?


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

wkc_23 said:


> They were def smart to give her a contract.


She's someone if her wrestling is at a decent level and with her looks, she's someone I could see Vince pushing to the top. I doubt it happen but it wouldn't shock me if it did. I say it now I think she be a bigger star then her husband by the time their runs in WWE end.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Is it me or does Bayley have kind of a smirky heelish grin LOL


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Nikki's going to pick a Kennel from Hell match.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Kendo stick on a pole match? :lol




Would die if they did a repeat of that shit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

The crowd being dicks again when of the few wrestlers that actually has been getting ACTUAL character development


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Handicap match...that's so extreme man.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why would she not want to go after the title herself??


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Nikki's not gonna win the title by accident is she?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Nikki fucking AWFUL on the mic holy shit I thought Bayley was the worst 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

The Women's division really has fallen from favor since post WM hasn't it.


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Chan Hung said:


> Is it me or does Bayley have kind of a smirky heelish grin LOL


I think she's a bitch low key lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Heel Bayley???
:mark


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Is it me or does Bayley have kind of a smirky heelish grin LOL


Nah she's definitely smug "this bitch" ing it up


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

Can the crowd STFU with he WHAT chant and let the girl speak...nevermind she said handicap match "how extreme"


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

It's so obvious this promo was shoehorned in.. Completely unnecessary to promote the match.. This just killed any heat going into it..


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Heelish Bayley me likes. 
:heston


----------



## blaird (Nov 1, 2017)

Heel bayley could have some good potential


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Why would she not want to go after the title herself??


Because shes crazy and clueless that Alexa isn't her friend lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

The Heyman effect!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Some people are complaining that the crowd is shitting on this, but why the hell would anyone care about another Alexa/Bayley storyline involving Alexa manipulating someone for the 434th time? This is crap.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Hopefully if Nikki pins Bayley she gets the title and it doesn't go to Bliss, because I'd love seeing Nikki get a title run.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So "GARY" is up next?
:mj2


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Yay a third Seth and Becky segment of the night 


Fuck this 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

2 on 1 handicap match? Sasha to return at ER confirmed.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Interviewing Seth and Becky...why


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

It looked like nikki was reading cue cards


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

If Bayley turns heel, totally revamp her character imo.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Last week Nikki was sort of understandable, this week the crowd is all over her


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bayley needs to get rid of that belly-to-belly finisher.........it's a fucking regular move!


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

What a terrible crowd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> 2 on 1 handicap match? Sasha to return at ER confirmed.


Maybe Sasha helps Bayley keep it so she can take it from her? Meh


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Sephiroth766 said:


> Can the crowd STFU with he WHAT chant and let the girl speak...nevermind she said handicap match "how extreme"


lmao i know right


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

More Becky & Seth? Judging by last week's interview, this is not gonna go well lol.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

No more seth and becky!!!
:no


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> So "GARY" is up next?
> :mj2


HEY! I did some research, it may not be stereotyping at all. I just got a phone call from Nigeria from a gentleman with a thick accent and broken englished named William...


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

Its secky time :cole


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

No I'm not on the "this show will be better if Bayley and Becky loses their title", fuck off I want these girls to have long reigns.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Maybe Sasha helps Bayley keep it so she can take it from her? Meh


Knowing WWE it be more likely Alexa wins it takes to Sasha doing something wrong and Bayley then turning heel on Sasha or something.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

Trophies said:


> Interviewing Seth and Becky...why


Cause we need another attempt to show us they have chemistry together?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

So Bayley's gone from a doe-eyed retard to a pompous twat. :mj4

Yeah WWE, if you could have that butterface drop the belt to a woman who's actually entertaining and sexy, that'd be great.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh for fucks sake. More CUCK shit. fpalm


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

The 2 worst performers on the show. Mike and Maria


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> 2 on 1 handicap match? Sasha to return at ER confirmed.




In Boston too yup 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

birthday_massacre said:


> what is going on in your gif ha


Charly's friend walked up behind her in gave her a wedgie.


----------



## falconfan13 (Aug 22, 2016)

bradatar said:


> Nikki fucking AWFUL on the mic holy shit I thought Bayley was the worst
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats exactly what i was thinking as well. Good lord i hate the way she sounds on a mic although i like her in general overall but i'll have to mute that from now on lol.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> > Give Logan viking-based gear
> > Have her come out to Ruby Riott's theme instead of just logically allying her with The Ragnarokers
> 
> :serious:
> ...


As much as they love doing ethnic pairings Sarah with the Viking Raiders seems obvious. Somebody show Vince Thor


But obviously Gary is limping because ges tired of working for the man.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148419564692234240


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

I bet it was Bray who let maria in


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

This is some horrible shit. Get this shit off of the USA network


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

She is not sure he impregnated her?? Was she passed out or something when it happened?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

We need Maury on this shit. :maury


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

This cuck shit is so annoying.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> Lumpy McRighteous said:
> 
> 
> > > Give Logan viking-based gear
> ...


Poor Gary. He was just doing a job sweeping the floor and then he gets chosen to fight in the ring


----------



## DOTL (Jan 3, 2012)

???


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

C'mon WWE, at least let Charly do this interview, why is Corey doing it?!


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So Maria is a whore?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh God it's these two lovebird idiots with horny Corey Graves


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This is the worst pregnancy related storyline since..


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I can’t believe WWE giving that away so easily actually. Nikki making the “you wish you had a friend” line, the PPV being in Boston...I just think Sasha will turn heel when she returns. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Lots of CUCK shit today. For fuckssake. These 2 men are pussies.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> So Maria is a whore?


Like thats far fetched?


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Seth your not helping


----------



## Maffchew (Jun 21, 2019)

Ugh.

That's all. Just ugh.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> So Becky ate another stiff punch earlier tonight.


Best right in the business today :banderas


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn Lacey really knocked Becky with that punch.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I forgot how Smackdown bends over all the time and Recaps raw for like 20 minutes


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I think they’re winging this final segment they are milking time down 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

bradatar said:


> I can’t believe WWE giving that away so easily actually. Nikki making the “you wish you had a friend” line, the PPV being in Boston...I just think Sasha will turn heel when she returns.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Isnt Extreme Rules in Philadelphia?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

sooo these title matches aren't getting stipulations?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

God I hate those two


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Isnt Extreme Rules in Philadelphia?




Oh shit that’s right Smackdown is in Boston tomorrow right? Someone told me something about Boston today got it mixed up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Why are we getting this Street Profits trash?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

LoL!!!! They show Kofi giving the finger to Joe, but on the recap they had a angle were the finger was blocked by Joe's head.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

WWE tends to Overkill things like these 2 gimmicks are going to get old fast the more they put them on TV on one night


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Mr. Miz to be Roman's partner? That would be the smart move by Shane.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

The cringe is real :allen


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Get this trash off the screen


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL I like these guys, they're funny :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Street Profits are entertaining.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

These 2 already getting really old and pathetic no longer entertaining


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

Maria: I’m pregnant

Mike: I’m going to be a daddy?

Maria: who said it was you

Mike:


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Bryan Jericho said:


> Why are we getting this Street Profits trash?




They don’t know what they’re doing in this final segment and are milking time to another commercial. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Are these two wrestlers or just backstage commentators?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

HiddenFlaw said:


> The cringe is real <img src="http://i.imgur.com/KDqyVjN.png" border="0" alt="" title="allen" class="inlineimg" />


Way too long of cringe. Those guys should maybe be on there for 15 seconds and that's it not a whole minute or two wasting time


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

When you bamboozle your company to pay for your rehab and your wife's maternity leave:










When your company bamboozles you by booking you in a cuck storyline to bury you so deep that you wind up at the Earth's core:












RapShepard said:


> As much as they love doing ethnic pairings Sarah with the Viking Raiders seems obvious. Somebody show Vince Thor
> 
> 
> But obviously Gary is limping because ges tired of working for the man.


Vince will be sure to give Hanson a pair of sunglasses, a robe and crippling self-esteem issues because of Fat Thor. 8*D

And holy Christ, that's a dark take on why he's limping. :lmao

:vince5: "LET'S MAKE GARY 24/7 CHAMP AND SUFFER SOME MORE, DAMN IT!"


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

The Heyman effect, folks!


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

A company that's supposedly scared of a brand new upstart company so their response is to continue putting on shit shows.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did that guy not agree to be Roman's partner yet? They're saying they still don't know his partner yet lol.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

I said this earlier, I hope and pray Becky and Seth move on and get better feuds for Summerslam.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ricochet standing up after getting his ass beat, only for The Club to come back and beat his ass again :banderas


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148422357662519296


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> Ricochet standing up after getting his ass beat, only for The Club to come back and beat his ass again


Lame that Styles will be putting him over this Sunday.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Sephiroth766 said:


> I said this earlier, I hope and pray Becky and Seth move on and get better feuds for Summerslam.




How was any of their cringe promo Lacey or Corbins fault? They got two minutes of tv time tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

It amazes me that WWE still can't book a proper black superstar heading into the next decade. They either have to be cooning to Hip Hop lingo and culture (Profits), sexually ambiguous on purpose to be made look weak (New Day), do some embarrassing shit that doesn't fit their presence (Lashley), or are just filler (Cedric, Shelton).

Dream isn't going to make it. :mj2


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Roman looking extra cocky right now that’s the good big dog 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow absolutely no reaction for Regins


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ace said:


> Ricochet standing up after getting his ass beat, only for The Club to come back and beat his ass again :banderas




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148412376552620032


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I can't stand the way Michael Cole says the big dog and I'm not looking forward to Sasha Banks in hearing him say it's boss time
:cole


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Sephiroth766 said:


> I said this earlier, I hope and pray Becky and Seth move on and get better feuds for Summerslam.


Damn Becky last few months since WM have really been a struggle. A crappy feud with Lacey and now this stupid Rollins thing. Why can't any couple that goes public in WWE not end up together on screen. I think Becky be doing well to recover from this.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

Chan Hung said:


> Oh for fucks sake. More CUCK shit. fpalm


This is good shit


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Come fuck everyone up Gary 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Roxinius said:


> Wow absolutely no reaction for Regins


None right? I was like....
:mj


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

This Roman/Shane/Drew stuff ends after ER right?!


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> How was any of their cringe promo Lacey or Corbins fault? They got two minutes of tv time tonight.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You might as well be talking to a wall. These clowns blame Lacey and Baron for their favorites being shitty entertainers and flop champions.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Roman generating very little reaction.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright let's see how this goes.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Come fuck everyone up Gary
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gary, Gary, Gary!!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP Mike Rome's voice. :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

His voice towards the end :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

https://giant.gfycat.com/DentalWarpedLcont.mp4


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Bra Corey snapped on Mike Rome lmaoooo


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Roman looks like , what the fuck am I doing here! Lmao
:heston


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

This is just gonna be Taker and be stupid isn’t it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> None right? I was like....
> :mj


Yeah it was dead fucking silent when his music hit and he walked out that's pretty rare I get it's the 3rd hour but still


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Shane a thicc boi now

All that HGH :bahgawd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

SavoySuit said:


> Roman generating very little reaction.


If you look at Romans body language or facial expression he looks like he is he doesn't want to be there either LOL


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The faster the Roman & Shane/Drew feud is over, the better.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> This is just gonna be Taker and be stupid isn’t it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lights Out???


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Roman looks like he needs a good night's sleep


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

You know what would be cool if undertaker turns on Roman


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

bradatar said:


> This is just gonna be Taker and be stupid isn’t it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well if it is taker, then Bray comes out to lay out Taker i'd be ok with that.

I still call Shelton Benjamin though


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"Unlike all these idiots here"

This line is at CAW default promo status now...


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> The faster the Roman & Shane/Drew feud is over, the better.


 Shane McMahon Shane main event 2019 LOL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I like that he said "Big Gun".


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Gary getting patronized right now he needs to let Bray in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns looks so over this Shane crap.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Bring out the gimp.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Im gay for watching this arent I


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Here Comes Gary guys!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Roman is tired of this feud and I wouldn't blame him if he was.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Those are stockings on his hands I think that’s Bray. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> Vince will be sure to give Hanson a pair of sunglasses, a robe and crippling self-esteem issues because of Fat Thor. 8*D
> 
> And holy Christ, that's a dark take on why he's limping. :lmao
> 
> :vince5: "LET'S MAKE GARY 24/7 CHAMP AND SUFFER SOME MORE, DAMN IT!"


Aye Vince should just be learning who The Dude is after all

Aye Gary wanting to lose the title but somehow he always wins it back


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Never thought I'd see the day that cancer survivor Roman Reigns would come out to complete silence.

If that isn't the ultimate statement of how awful this company is right now...man, I don't know at this point.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Holy shit, they're even mocking his education and work status now? This is terrible even for WWE...


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

So who's under the mask now?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Reigns looks so over this Shane crap.


He does Roman looks like he gives no fuks anymore LOL


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yuck a $1 taco at burger king


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## Johnnycakes1 (Sep 2, 2016)

If thats shelton benjamin i swear lol


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

HiddenFlaw said:


> You know what would be cool if undertaker turns on Roman


God the last thing Roman needs is another stinker with Taker. Do you remember their WM match.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Therapy said:


> Holy shit, they're even mocking his education and work status now? This is terrible even for WWE...


Yep. They went there. The new 2019 ATTITUDE!!
:russo
:cole 
:shane 
:vince3


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I can’t tell how tall he is with the limo but they’re not showing skin color. It looks like some kind of dark stocking is on his hands 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Gary main eventing in 2019. Where is Big Show when you need this joke to not be that bad.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Shouldn't Gary be on disability?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Johnnycakes1 said:


> If thats shelton benjamin i swear lol


Or....R TRUTH? 
OR.....
DAMN RON Simmons jk


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

That's can't be Bray, the guy isn't wide enough lol. Watch me get proven wrong now or something though.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

JRL said:


> So who's under the mask now?


They paid a poor struggling black janitor named "gary" $5,000 backstage to come out and just stand there doing nothing.

This is where we're at now.. Then they mock his education and work status and toss a luchadore mask on him

You can't make this up..


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

i dont know what is going on but i know i dont like it

this is not sports entertaining me


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

5 minutes left for this 5 star classic featuring Gary and Shane McMahon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

What a shitty way to end the show....here is some more Charly.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Gary is now a main eventer in 2019 you see guys, in the WWE they make your dreams come true 
:cole


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Billionaire shitting on the work status of their paying customers. Just another day in the hood.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Mox Girl said:


> That's can't be Bray, the guy isn't wide enough lol. Watch me get proven wrong now or something though.




Bray is jacked now have you seen the pics? It’s def why Vince is giving him this push 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

looper007 said:


> God the last thing Roman needs is another stinker with Taker. Do you remember their WM match.


God no I just think it would be cool funny if he randomly attacks Roman and you never see taker again


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

Can someone please post that Shelton confused GIF


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> What a shitty way to end the show....here is some more Charly.


Not only that but the last Raw before the ppv
:maury


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That’s Wyatt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

WINNING said:


> Never thought I'd see the day that cancer survivor Roman Reigns would come out to complete silence.
> 
> If that isn't the ultimate statement of how awful this company is right now...man, I don't know at this point.


Like Becky and Seth, they gave another top star a horrible feud that has done nothing for them but made fan's just not give a damn. 

People though Heyman was going to save it. You might get a great segment or feud here or there but that's as far as it will go. Until Vince passes on, it just not going to be the overhaul some badly want.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Is that Kofi?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

If Heyman came up with this he can fuck off too


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

rkolegend123 said:


> Can someone please post that Shelton confused GIF


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> That’s Wyatt.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


His hands are black..


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

I fucking knew it :lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

It's Rey right?


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Lio Rush?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

What the fuck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

DO YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MONEY WOULD MEAN?!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Gary botched. Ricochet botched twice tonight.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

RainmakerV2 said:


> If Heyman came up with this he can fuck off too


Looks like a Heyman move


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

And nobody gives a fuck


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Wtffffff


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Wow. Amazing main event....


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Who the hell is that the 205 dude? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Well this was one of the worst ways to end a show before the Pay-Per-View


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

This folks is how Vince planned to sell tickets to a PPV...


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Go home show ended with Shane McMahon defeating el lucha toilet cleaner.


----------



## JRL (Jul 8, 2019)

lol Cole calling "Gary" a young man when we already saw he was like 50 years old.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

I was close lol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cedric???
:maury 
:maury 
:maury


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Yeah Heyman can fuck off too what the fuck


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Yeah it was 205 guy okay moveset made sense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkolegend123 (Jan 30, 2017)

It should have been...Cedric?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Aye Vince should just be learning who The Dude is after all
> 
> Aye Gary wanting to lose the title but somehow he always wins it back [emoji23]


And yet Hanson will become tag champs with Rowe because he's still worthy. roud

Since this company likes to use things created in WCW, they might as well have Gary as 24/7 Champion as their answer to "Janitor" Jim Duggan as the WCW Television Champion. :lol


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

"It was me Shane! It was 205 Live guy this whole time!"

Ah son of a bitch! :bahgawd


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Omg this fucking piece of shit company.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That was worse then if it was Sheldon or even just Gary. Fuck this company. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Why did they have to reveal him? He was more over as the janitor lol.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:draper2


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Why didnt they just run the mixed tag stuff as the last segment? Your go home show ends with a Cedric Alexander reveal? The fuck? Who the fuck wrote this?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I tell you what I don't think this company is ever going to get better it's a piece of shitt sadly, they deserve the low ratings ,the low attendance ,the tarpamania. And I hope all elite gives them a solid swift kick in the ass a few times


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

That got me so jacked up for Extreme Rules on Sunday!!! Good shit, Vince!


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

What a shit go-home show... is what I say ALL THE TIME for the last 7 or 8 years now.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> "It was me Shane! It was 205 Live guy this whole time!"
> 
> Ah son of a bitch! :bahgawd




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148426547251929088


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

the crowd is like"who?"


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Imagine going home to a ppv with that raw. Goodness gracious. Literally nobody reacted at any point. The pin, and the reveal got crickets :heston


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Not even Renee Michelle's boobs can save you when you do stuff like this Vinnie


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

What an incredible Raw, I loved it! Fresh match-ups, great storylines, Kane returning and Bray making his re-debut! :mark

This was the best Raw in so many years, amazing. Thank you, Vince.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I like how at the end it's Cedric Alexander who nobody gives a crap about and he comes out and celebrates after he gets pinned. :lol
:lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Renee Michelle/Drake Maverick backstage segment

- AJ Styles and the Club attack Ricochet post-match

- Renee Michelle/Drake Maverick/R Truth/Carmella backstage segment + Truth giving the referee a piggyback ride lol)

- Seth Rollins/Becky Lynch backstage interview


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I refuse to believe that’s the finish they had when the show started. Something changed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

Just from reading these comments it sounds like I made the right choice turning it off after 40 minutes. I warned everyone about Heyman being an overrated hack. Eazy E and Russo were always better bookers.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

bradatar said:


> I refuse to believe that’s the finish they had when the show started. Something changed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So, a regular Raw it was


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Seriously with that type of ending, DOES anybody honestly on this forum think that the pay-per-view coming up is anything related to Extreme Rules honestly...if so well u need goggle's hahahha


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The crowd when Cedric revealed himself.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Lame that Styles will be putting him over this Sunday.


 That would be stupid, they just united The Club, they have no strong heels on Raw and Ricochet is a small fry and not that over.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Well lets hope Smackdown does a better job tomorrow.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Just from reading these comments it sounds like I made the right choice turning it off after 40 minutes. I warned everyone about Heyman being an overrated hack. Eazy E and Russo were always better bookers.


Honestly I call it like it is this show was one of the worst Monday Night Raw I've ever seen and the ending was terrible and would probably do the opposite and make me not want to watch the Pay-Per-View


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ace said:


> That would be stupid, they just united The Club, they have no strong heels on Raw and Ricochet is a small fry and not that over.


Well, stupid is what WWE does best.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Normally I’ll laugh at how dumb the product is. When that was Cedric I was just sad. It like sobered me up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Therapy said:


> The crowd when Cedric revealed himself.


Yeah. How much you guys want to make a bet that if it was really Gary he would have been more over than Cedric


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

None of that booking to close made sense.

205 guy lost clean as Gary, still wanted to reveal who he was to tell everybody how much of a jobber he is. Or he's just wanting to show people he was in a main event of RAW.

Either way, doing the reveal kills the point of the end - to sell the upper hand of the heels on Roman for the PPV. To then proceed with the unmasking takes away from the wrap up of the show. No one cared.


I'm spending way too much time caring about this shit lol.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> Just from reading these comments it sounds like I made the right choice turning it off after 40 minutes. I warned everyone about Heyman being an overrated hack. Eazy E and Russo were always better bookers.


Corbin and Lacey were literally the only things worth watching. Oh Drake and his wife are gold too.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Cedric is bland and boring. So it makes perfect sense to end the show before ur ppv like that. Fuck this company. Lol


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

Worst RAW in a long time. I had some hope. How disappointing.

Please AEW learn from WWE's mistakes.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> None of that booking to close made sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No you’re right though. That’s why I’m convinced something had to be last minute changed. I’m no writer but that’s seriously simple story telling. You tease the partner for a week, show it’s Gary but explain the mask thing to give intrigue, and the pay off is a jobber who runs around in the R Truth train?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Corbin and Lacey were literally the only things worth watching. Oh Drake and his wife are gold too.


If they lose on Sunday I'm done watching. They are the only saving grace left for this pathetic company.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

TheLooseCanon said:


> None of that booking to close made sense.
> 
> 205 guy lost clean as Gary, still wanted to reveal who he was to tell everybody how much of a jobber he is. Or he's just wanting to show people he was in a main event of RAW.
> 
> ...


Why do a reveal for someone who loses in 30 seconds to Shane? What was the...


I dont know fuck it. If Corbin Lacey and Joe all lose at ER with no Brock cash in Im probably done anyway. G1 will get me through the summer.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

I never thought I'd say this, but Roman needs to go to a company that will treat him better.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That ending did not make a lot of sense. Cedric lost, but then gets in the ring and takes off the mask and acts like he pulled a fast one on Shane and Drew. YOU LOST CEDRIC! Your plan did not work!


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

On a serious note, I was always saying that the Guest Host era is the worst WWE era, even worse than 1995, but this right here... Damn... What the hell is this? This is unwatchable, I just read the full results and trust me, nobody should pay for the WWE Network to see crap like this.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Jaleel White would have been a better reveal.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

My hype for having Heyman on charge lasted exactly one week, good job WWE


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Joseph92 said:


> That ending did not make a lot of sense. Cedric lost, but then gets in the ring and takes off the mask and acts like he pulled a fast one on Shane and Drew. YOU LOST CEDRIC! Your plan did not work!


I was really buying in after last week but this show insulted me it was so bad.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

JAROTO said:


> Worst RAW in a long time. I had some hope. How disappointing.
> 
> Please AEW learn from WWE's mistakes.


This was one of those perfect shows that is an excellent example of how not to book a televised entertainment show on national TV. Complete utter cringe. From the CUCK a Mania stuff to the Cedric flipping around in Gary's gear taking a loss then smiling after. I hope they suffer low ratings or continue to I should say they deserve it


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I guess Roman Reigns knew the outcome of this as he looked really not even interested in being there in front of the audience.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Spoiler: MELLA I$ MONEY





__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1148422003038261248


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

In past years, there was always someone better to be booked as the top babyface. 

But with the way things have went for the past year and a half, there isn't any wrestler on the roster that I'd care to see get a push.

Am I the only one that just doesn't care about how people are booked now? Giving Cesaro a push? Don't give a shit now! Roman taking a backseat for others? Yawn.


Honestly, when I look at potential of the roster, it's DOA. Roman is the only guy I can see being a big star, and that is if Bischoff has creative control over him, and he becomes a reign-of-terror heel.

Shit is just so bad right now, and they have destroyed any care I have for any wrestler on the roster. Moxley looks like a fucking star right now, in 2 AEW shows. He was done on the WWE roster.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

So Bray is probably going to debut at a PPV barely anyone cares about because WWE will think the hype train about it will get people to sign up just to see his debut on WWE Network..


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

What a shit RAW. As I called it, last week was an exception of a decent show. Tonight, we're back to square one.

Yeah, Heyman is washed. I'll just say it now to avoid the inevitable reaction of most on here that will come to the same conclusion. Blame Vince all you want because he deserves a lot of it but Heyman isn't really better as far as what I'm seeing so far since he's behind the Kanellis' getting TV time for this awful story, this forced Ricochet push that is going to backfire (he isn't ready at all, right now), the GEEK booking of the Street Profits (Vince may have booked them that way but Heyman likely called them up as reported last week), and the awfulness that is Seff and Becky (along with Lacey and Corbin) continues.

I'm sure some of you, for some reason, will still cope and give this company the benefit of the doubt. Sure, go ahead and die on that mountain but this is a political hit job. Bischoff and Heyman are being used as scapegoats to take the hit for when the ratings and quality don't improve. Vince is *still* bitter to make his two enemies from the 90s look like complete shit rather than provide an entertaining product.

After New Japan kicked off greatly with their G1 event in Dallas, IMPACT coming off of a great Slammiversary last night, and AEW looking to make waves again with Fight for the Fallen this weekend, this company gave you *that* as your go-home show to a cold and uneventful Extreme Rules match (even with Taker there). 

Bravo, WWE. :clap


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

1. Roman walked in like No Fucks Given. 
2. More Cuck-a-Mania Maria jizz
3. Too much Street Profit shit and Seth loves Becky crap to care for
4. Heyman coming out cutting the same promo hes done the last 365 days
5. Rey coming back from a return to get thrown around like a bitch
6. Gary told basically hes a disabled clown by Shane
7. Cedric the mystery guy with zero fucks by his own partner and the crowd

= YUP SOLID TYPICAL RAW

I just hope Paul Heyman wasn't the one who booked most of this show because if so he needs to get out of there already I expect Vince McMahon to be behind most of this though


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> I just hope Paul Heyman wasn't the one who booked most of this show because if so he needs to get out of there already I expect Vince McMahon to be behind most of this though


If Heyman had anything to do with this show, it was the awful Maria Kanellis storyline that no one asked for, wanted, or wants to keep going.

Yet there it was, terrible as ever..


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

By the way, I hope we all don't give Heyman a free pass just because it's Heyman. If the approved the Maria shit and Ricochet push (which was reported that he did), then he needs to be called out for it as we would for Vince and Hunter and rightfully so. If we don't, they'll use it as an excuse to not change anything under Paul.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh and WE forget, how about that NO SELL by Lashley? <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
All of those announcers and wrestlers saying that they wish them the best and then for Lashley to come out like he was not touched hahaha

Here's an interesting question can anybody hear name the last time raw had consecutively more than three straight weeks of good shows because I can't



Therapy said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> > I just hope Paul Heyman wasn't the one who booked most of this show because if so he needs to get out of there already I expect Vince McMahon to be behind most of this though
> ...


 maybe the reason Paul Heyman is there is basically to Shield Vince from taking all the fault I don't know


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

Therapy said:


> If Heyman had anything to do with this show, it was the awful Maria Kanellis storyline that no one asked for, wanted, or wants to keep going.
> 
> Yet there it was, terrible as ever..


Definitely think he had something to do with Maria thing as she was one of his pet projects back in the day. Funny he comes back on the scene she gets a push. I think he did more then just segment. 

As i said WWE are depending on guys nearing their 60's or in their 60's to get a young audience back on board. It won't change a thing unless you get new blood in. I fully expect you get a good feud here or there, a great segment once and while but until Vince passes nothing is going to change.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

Best pro wrestling in the planet period lol


----------



## Strategize (Sep 1, 2016)

Once again I find it so funny that people spend hours bitching about Becky and Seth here and on social media, and once again they're the most over thing in the building.

So what gives?


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

Raw was on a roll in my opinion the past 3-4 weeks too. I know people like last weeks but i've liked the past few but this was a major step back. 

Honestly, i know it's 90% the content given, but holy hell was tonight just a series of awfully delivered promos. Other than Becky, everyone was pitiful. Nothing made sense or was interesting. Bayley, by god...how can someone be in this company for this long and still not cut ONE decent promo. Nikki isn't any better. AJ's was terrible. Terrible terrible all around and lots of who cares. That Cedric reveal? lmao


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Ending was just bad and shane is becoming a channel changer.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

October 2nd.


----------



## rexmundi (Apr 1, 2012)

Listen ro smarmy seth's voice in that backstage promo. How fookin' irritating was that? :Cocky


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> In past years, there was always someone better to be booked as the top babyface.
> 
> But with the way things have went for the past year and a half, there isn't any wrestler on the roster that I'd care to see get a push.
> 
> ...


I feel exactly the same.


----------



## SirZep (Nov 24, 2015)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Moxley looks like a fucking star right now, in 2 AEW shows.


Isn't it WAY too soon to say something like that? Of course he looks like a star after 2 shows, there's always buzz when someone makes their debut. If he maintains that buzz after a few months of being on TV then yeah, I suppose you could say he looks like a star.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

SirZep said:


> Isn't it WAY too soon to say something like that? Of course he looks like a star after 2 shows, there's always buzz when someone makes their debut. If he maintains that buzz after a few months of being on TV then yeah, I suppose you could say he looks like a star.


I guess, but I feel comfortable in at least saying 'Jon Moxley' is to be taken way more serious than 'Dean Ambrose'. There wasn't any aura in the years of Dean Ambrose that gives you 'this guy makes wrestling cool' like there has been with the showcase of Jon Moxley.

What I'm getting at is how WWE presents people as 'meh', 'one of the guys' or 'comedy act', where as Jon Moxley is already showing that individuality and a sense of cool.

Making a star means the fans have to like you. Every star you can list in history had a 'cool' factor (unless they were the company backed, push down your throat, poster boy star). There is NO ONE in WWE that has a cool factor at all. Ambrose leaves, instantly cool. Wonder why?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Did anyone notice when they show the Smackdown replay from last week they didn't show Kofi giving the finger to Joe? When they replayed it on Raw they showed it at a angle so that Joe's head was blocking Kofi flipping him off. But when it aired on Smackdown nothing was blocked or anything.

I wonder if they were warned or fined for showing someone giving the middle finger and that is why they blocked it tonight during the replay?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

As expected, Raw gonna still be Raw as long as Vince's heart is still beating.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> Did anyone notice when they show the Smackdown replay from last week they didn't show Kofi giving the finger to Joe? When they replayed it on Raw they showed it at a angle so that Joe's head was blocking Kofi flipping him off. But when it aired on Smackdown nothing was blocked or anything.
> 
> I wonder if they were warned or fined for showing someone giving the middle finger and that is why they blocked it tonight during the replay?


This angle of the middle finger being hidden immediately appeared on the Hulu replay the following day. 

So either: 

A. WWE got their hand slapped
B. The initial showing was a producer botch who called the wrong camera live


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I guess, but I feel comfortable in at least saying 'Jon Moxley' is to be taken way more serious than 'Dean Ambrose'. There wasn't any aura in the years of Dean Ambrose that gives you 'this guy makes wrestling cool' like there has been with the showcase of Jon Moxley.
> 
> What I'm getting at is how WWE presents people as 'meh', 'one of the guys' or 'comedy act', where as Jon Moxley is already showing that individuality and a sense of cool.
> 
> Making a star means the fans have to like you. Every star you can list in history had a 'cool' factor (unless they were the company backed, push down your throat, poster boy star). There is NO ONE in WWE that has a cool factor at all. Ambrose leaves, instantly cool. Wonder why?



I agree. It's amazing how a company that's been around for half a century can't even figure out how to make a legit star anymore. They have access to all the resources in the worl and insane production values but can't do the simplest shit.

As I predicted......Heyman can only do so much. If you guys actually think he would have enough control to stop the stupid bullshit you're out of your minds. Vince just can't let go.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

TheDraw said:


> I agree. It's amazing how a company that's been around for half a century can't even figure out how to make a legit star anymore. They have access to all the resources in the worl and insane production values but can't do the simplest shit.
> 
> As I predicted......Heyman can only do so much. If you guys actually think he would have enough control to stop the stupid bullshit you're out of your minds. Vince just can't let go.


Honestly I think the problem with the 'star' thing is that they don't want to make a star. I'm not talking about a Cena or Reigns, that they know won't burn them, and they can control for a decade. That's manufacturing a star.

I'm talking about guys that will become bigger than the company. They want WWE to be the star now. The brand. The network. The Fox deal. The McMahons. So they cut down anybody that looks like they can potentially be bigger than the show, like they did Punk for the perfect recent example.

How could you screw up the summer of 2011? 1 promo created massive buzz. You built up an awesome star making MitB PPV, then fumbled his return by making it way too early. Then proceeded to unleash HHH and his dogs on him to stop the rise.


I honestly believe they are done with the Austin/Hogan/Rocks of the world. Now, you might say, 'there's no way they wouldn't push Austin now if they had him'. And I would say, there's no need for them to push a guy like that. Maybe if AEW becomes huge they will. But they are fat cats, sitting on the top of the mountain, not caring about shit ratings, day-to-day, etc. 

They care about 3 things. The Network's success. The TV/Saudi deals. The mainstream acceptance. As long as they keep pumping out something resembling a show, they are good.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

96 pages?????!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

TheLooseCanon said:


> How could you screw up the summer of 2011? 1 promo created massive buzz. You built up an awesome star making MitB PPV, then fumbled his return by making it way too early. Then proceeded to unleash HHH and his dogs on him to stop the rise.


One of the greatest promos from his burial.. Knowing what we know now.. Looking back.. This promo gets finer with age. You could tell looking back, he was fucking over this shit at this point..


----------



## The Quintessential Mark (Mar 5, 2018)

Loved AJ teasing the Super Styles Clash, I feel his character has revived a little from his original Heel run, Good stuff.

The show opened fairly well with the mixed tag match and the Street Profits are beginning to grow on me, No Alexa sucked but it's understandable she's not feeling well.

The show was indeed a step below last week though.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

Trying to watch an episode of RAW like:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> That ending did not make a lot of sense. Cedric lost, but then gets in the ring and takes off the mask and acts like he pulled a fast one on Shane and Drew. YOU LOST CEDRIC! Your plan did not work!


 lmao yeah sounds so stupid :lmao


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Boy was I bored for this week's RAW. Literally nothing major happened. What did I enjoy if anything? Well, Drake Maverick's wife made a lasting impression with her um, bust size. And I think she has potential with the company due to all these skits she's involved in. The 24/7 stuff made me laugh so that's one. 

We had more 2 out of 3 falls matches because we dont want no more wrestling during commercials. Did Richocet seriously beat Gallows and Anderson in separate matches also utilizing a commercial no wrestling break here too? We had a Beat the Clock challenge with Nikki Cross winning it to change her Title match with Bayley into a handicap match. Possibly to prevent Bliss from wrestling too much. I dread this Secky stuff so I dont want to talk about that. Lastly, Roman Reigns looked seriously disengaged in the main event. I dont blame him as it was awful. But hey, congrats on being in the main event match Cedric Alexander! Horrible go home show for RAW. Will Roman be on Smackdown? He hasn't been in it for weeks.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

No way Paul Heyman had anything to do with tonights crap. I refuse to believe.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

I only saw the first 30 minutes of RAW this morning.

Was all ready to praise Lacey for her excellent interaction with the audience member after she lost her hat. Then saw her take what felt like 10 minutes to hit Becky with her silly punch after the match.

One step forward and two steps back


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Tsvetoslava said:


> No way Paul Heyman had anything to do with tonights crap. I refuse to believe.


He's not as smart as you think he is. The sooner you accept that, the better off you're gonna be.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Is this show now getting towards the point where it's so bad you can watch it, or just so bad you wish you didn't?


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

I've only just started watching it and... how the fuck does elimination rules work in a mixed tag team match, exactly? By the rules of the match the women fight women and the men fight the men, fair enough. But what if after Zelina got eliminated, Andrade eliminated Rollins? It'd be Andrade and Lynch left but they wouldn't be able to actually fight each other.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I've only just started watching it and... how the fuck does elimination rules work in a mixed tag team match, exactly? By the rules of the match the women fight women and the men fight the men, fair enough. But what if after Zelina got eliminated, Andrade eliminated Rollins? It'd be Andrade and Lynch left but they wouldn't be able to actually fight each other.


Staring contest. Or rock paper scissors.


----------



## toon126 (Nov 10, 2015)

Felt like one step forward, 10 steps back this week. Felt like the same old shit.

- Why the fuck was Cedric celebrating at the end? Even more so why were Drew and Shane shocked? They won man, who cares who the jobber under the mask was.
- Becky Lynch and her girlfriend are on another scale of hard to watch now. Here's hoping that after this Sunday they split the two up TV wise.

Not a whole lot else to report, pretty much felt like every other year barring last week. Weird one. Here's hoping the Heyman era truly kicks off next week along with the Bisch.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Those match rules were dumb and nonsensical even by WWE standards.

This is why many people DIDN'T want Becky and Seth's relationship to be a big thing onscreen. WWE doesn't know how to handle such things well and it's completely consumed both of their characters, it's ALL that they're about at this point., and that's exactly what a lot of people were afraid would happen. I's not doing them any favors.

Also the "he hit a girl" BS with Andrade was even dumber. First of all, Becky's character would relish getting to fight him if anything, and second, that line was especially stupid given that Impact just did an intergender match as the ME of their PPV their night before, and both Tessa and Sami beat the Hell out of each other.

Also Andrade's booking is getting really frustrating at this point as well.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

Man I'm a big Becky Lynch fan but what they've managed to do to her character over the past few months compared to where she was back at the Royal Rumble really is quite amazing.


----------



## hypnobitch (Jun 29, 2018)

I think we got a glimpse of how quick WWE can pull any kind of change because they clearly fear it and are so complacent in their current bored to tears formula. 

This week was back to all the crap most people hate and tune out for.

Love match

More Corbin and Evans who have to be one of the most mind numbingly dull acts ever.

More Shane.

Cedric Alexander as a mystery janitor partner who when revealed most did not know who he is because he has been hidden better than Houdini. 

More mockery of pro wrestling with that 24/7 joke title crap.

Summing the RAW product up at this point is comparable to a matinee act at a kids birthday party at McDonald's. 

This is not a show for wrestling fans and they can hire a million wrestling geniuses but if Vince is going to micromanage everything then it makes no difference. 

Never EVER get your hopes up too high when it comes to WWE, this week and the reminder of that pack of lies back in December should have taught us all that.


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

I really thought they had a good episode last week, then they come back with this garbage on their go home show, like what? Whatever, I'll withhold judgment until after Extreme Rules because they've had shit set in place for the PPV before Bischoff/Heyman were announced. I'll judge the road to Summerslam.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

DulyNoted said:


> Is this show now getting towards the point where it's so bad you can watch it, or just so bad you wish you didn't?


So bad I wish I didn't. I was tired last night, but stayed up to see the special partner. Cedric Alexander made me irrationally angry.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

Also the Cedric stuff was just stupid if he wasn't even going to get to win in the end. Stupid and pointless.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

I have to say at this point Seth Rollins has become one of the more watchable aspects of Raw, not his matches mind you which are all exactly the same and never see him ever put anyone over. But Rollins segments are a different story. Its enjoyable seeing someone so damn dreadful, overrated and overpushed being so damn terrible everyweek. The guy sucks, he flat out sucks and should never have gone passed the lower midcard, but the fact he's undeniably stinking the joint out every week is very enjoyable. He's the perfect fit as Universal Champion for this Era as well. The WOAT Main Eventer as World Champ in the WOAT Era. Perfect.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asuka842 said:


> Also the Cedric stuff was just stupid if he wasn't even going to get to win in the end. Stupid and pointless.


Yeah, very backwards booking.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Never thought I would say this, but Seth's title reign makes me miss Lesnar's title reign


----------



## elo (Oct 25, 2006)

Garbage.

I have nothing else.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Joseph92 said:


> This new rule of no matches during commercials really ruin the flow of the show.


Could you not argue that having an ad break every 10 minutes ruins the flow of the show anyway? Whether they are interrupting matches or not.

WWE need to address this with USA, Fox, and their advertisers, to cut down the number of ad breaks


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> Never thought I would say this, but Seth's title reign makes me miss Lesnar's title reign


i even miss jinder´s reign of terror


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ninja Hedgehog said:


> Could you not argue that having an ad break every 10 minutes ruins the flow of the show anyway? Whether they are interrupting matches or not.
> 
> WWE need to address this with USA, Fox, and their advertisers, to cut down the number of ad breaks


Actually Meltzer explained why they have so many commerical breaks: It is because not many companies want to advertise during wrestling and the ones they do don't pay much, so the USA network puts a lot of commercial breaks so they can get their money back. In a few words: Quantity over quality.


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Actually Meltzer explained why they have so many commerical breaks: It is because not many companies want to advertise during wrestling and the ones they do don't pay much, so the USA network puts a lot of commercial breaks so they can get their money back. In a few words: Quantity over quality.


I understand this, but they could still space them out more and perhaps just have slightly longer ad breaks. If they were less regular then they could still stick to not having breaks in the middle of the matches, but they wouldn't have to keep doing all these 2 out of 3 falls matches and other fuckery so that they can go to break every 10 minutes


----------



## SparrowPrime (Jan 3, 2012)

I bet Heyman is pissed!!!! This week was back to the same old shit. I'm not going to make judgment until after Extreme Rules, as alot of this was wrote out. But damn.....how 7 days can change my excitement for raw.

Poor Bischoff...he is still learning all the names of the Smackdown talent....he has no idea what he is walking into.


----------



## YoUAiNtWoRtHiT (Dec 24, 2018)

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I have to say at this point Seth Rollins has become one of the more watchable aspects of Raw, not his matches mind you which are all exactly the same and never see him ever put anyone over. But Rollins segments are a different story. Its enjoyable seeing someone so damn dreadful, overrated and overpushed being so damn terrible everyweek. The guy sucks, he flat out sucks and should never have gone passed the lower midcard, but the fact he's undeniably stinking the joint out every week is very enjoyable. He's the perfect fit as Universal Champion for this Era as well. The WOAT Main Eventer as World Champ in the WOAT Era. Perfect.


I'm still not sure, do you like Seth Rollins or not? :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Don't worry, Seth doesn't care what anyone thinks! That's why he waited until the dark match to show off his sweet new merch.

https://twitter.com/TashaXXRollins/status/1148431924563779589


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Mordecay said:


> Actually Meltzer explained why they have so many commerical breaks: It is because not many companies want to advertise during wrestling and the ones they do don't pay much, so the USA network puts a lot of commercial breaks so they can get their money back. In a few words: *Quantity over quality*.


#VinceMOTTO #WWELogic #SaveMeAEW
​


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

elo said:


> Garbage.
> 
> I have nothing else.


Wolves will be playing in Europe very soon. So there’s that ;-) 

I just watched the clips on YouTube as I’m on holiday and Jesus Christ. I feel sorry for anyone who watched this live. Utter garbage.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Just watched the last hour....that Cedric reveal was absolutely horrendous, why would that be your last segment on a go home show to an event called Extreme Rules. Brutal Writing by everyone involved.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

WCW levels.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

V-Trigger said:


> WCW levels.


You're being to kind


----------



## Chelsea (Jul 26, 2018)

Already forgot what happened on this show, all I can remember is that it was pure trash.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

The Cedric reveal would have been ok IF HE HAD WON!


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

V-Trigger said:


> WCW levels.


Dude, WCW was soooooooooo much better than the WWE is these days.


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

Reservoir Angel said:


> I've only just started watching it and... how the fuck does elimination rules work in a mixed tag team match, exactly? By the rules of the match the women fight women and the men fight the men, fair enough. But what if after Zelina got eliminated, Andrade eliminated Rollins? It'd be Andrade and Lynch left but they wouldn't be able to actually fight each other.


They would have a staring contest for the rest of the show obviously, duuh


Edit: nvm someone already said it


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Dave and Bryan buried the FUCK out of this show :maury

Pure WCW in its dying days, as they said. :dino


----------



## sawduck (Jan 2, 2012)

Sounds like another brilliant episode of raw, good to see it back to the top again, extreme rules looks like one of the all time great ppv's, can't wait woooooooooooooooo


----------



## Blissfit85 (Jun 29, 2018)

It's actually scary how bad the company is now. It's amazing it's the same company that delivered us the attitude era.


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

So much of that show didn’t make sense. Guess last week was a fluke?


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've seen people complaining that Cedric should have won - he should not be winning here! You need to keep both teams strong going into Extreme Rules. They should have not done the masked angle at all, just have Cedric & Roman vs Drew & Shane and have Cedric put up a good fight but ultimately lose to Drew. Overbooked nonsense.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Shaun_27 said:


> I've seen people complaining that Cedric should have won - he should not be winning here! You need to keep both teams strong going into Extreme Rules. They should have not done the masked angle at all, just have Cedric & Roman vs Drew & Shane and have Cedric put up a good fight but ultimately lose to Drew. Overbooked nonsense.



Then what should have happened was legit that janitor in a mask last night, give Shane/Drew the win then a few weeks later b/c #WWELogic is STILL in play Shane & Drew do it again, except the masked janitor files and gets the win and THEN you show it's Alexander and THAT's how you debut him with a WIN, not a goofy grin & a bloody lip


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

So it seems like raw was the drizzling shits as per usual and smark fans and the smark king meltzer are trying to put a spin on it that Heyman had nothing to do with it but were quick to back him as being behind any of the decent parts from last week because paul can obviously do no wrong creatively


----------



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

So, back to utter garbage. I am so glad I only know what goes on by a 20 minute youtube video and not watching 3 hours.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

So Cedric loses to one move, yet the ultimate takeaway is supposed to be that Cedric "Got one over" on the heels, so he smiles with Roman Reigns as they fist bump, even though the two lost with Cedric taking the pin after one move....

Logic was abloom in the creative process of writing that sterling shit.


----------



## Cryptvill (May 10, 2008)

This has PROBABLY been discussed earlier in the thread, but can someone explain to me why in the HELL the intergender tag team match became an elimination match?
Talking about Becky/Rollins vs. Zelina/Andrade.

That seems MORONIC. You can't have an elimination intergender match. 

So many weird things going on with the ruling that commercial breaks can't interupt matches. Love the theory behind it, but the practice here is asinine.


----------



## thaaang (Jul 29, 2016)

I was just wondering why the best garbage man in the world could be the best, when he threw garbage from a bin into the container. I mean, there was a black plastic bag in the bin and yet he didn't remove the plastic bag, tied a knot and then threw it in the container and refilling the bin with a fresh new plastic bag. So it is really hygienic and the right thing to do to leave a used plastic bag in the bin?!! That is so much not attracting banana flies or other insectss.

Very nice job. Well done, garbage man.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

https://youtu.be/yemV628vLKM

^ Dang lol....just saw their observation. WCW 2000. Lol


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

I ended up watching American Ninja Warrior instead of RAW.

Saw a few clips on WWEs youtube channel though. Looked like not much major happened. Judging from the comments posted around when the show aired, it looks like I wasn't wrong.

Renee Michelle, she got my attention. Wow! Again, storyline wise, why the heck is Maverick so obsessed with the 24/7 Championship when he has her?

Always nice to see Lacey.

R-Truth running the other way from Maverick was funny.

That is all I have that would be positive to say.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

YoUAiNtWoRtHiT said:


> I'm still not sure, do you like Seth Rollins or not? :lmao


I think Miz and Maryse can clear things up:


----------



## Ninja Hedgehog (Mar 22, 2018)

Cryptvill said:


> *This has PROBABLY been discussed earlier in the thread, but can someone explain to me why in the HELL the intergender tag team match became an elimination match?*
> Talking about Becky/Rollins vs. Zelina/Andrade.
> 
> That seems MORONIC. You can't have an elimination intergender match.
> ...


You hit the nail on the head. It's just so they can have an ad break in the middle of the match without missing any of the "action"

Literally no other reason


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Chan Hung said:


> https://youtu.be/yemV628vLKM
> 
> ^ Dang lol....just saw their observation. WCW 2000. Lol


bischoff is doing better than heyman the indy darling


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I was on a school trip for a week and I had most of the afternoons free since the students were handled by organizers, so I decided to catch up with the last few weeks out of boredom.

And holy shit this is bad. All I could think of was "Mike Bennett must be so glad he signed for five more years"

People are running around backstage, storylines/feuds make no sense, and that damn wild card rule basically makes the brand split useless.


----------

